# Carl Casper Car Show-2012 Louisville. KY.



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

The show will be the weekend of Feb.24-26. The rules are simple.........1-as long as the lower trailing arms are factory length and are mounted it the factory location you will not be in the radical class. The classes will be the same as every year. Single, double, radical, truck, and dance. 2-Tire size will be limited to 205-75-14 max. 3-number of batteries will be limited to 10-SINGLE PUMP, 14-DOUBLE PUMP, and RADICAL is UNLIMITED. 4-Getting stuck does not count. If you stick you will be considered DQ for that round. Remember you have 4 chances to compete. Your score will be irrelevant and will not be recorded or announced. 5-Unsportsman like conduct will be grounds for disqualification and you will be escorted off the fair grounds with NO refunds. You will also not be allowed back at future events. This is a family event so lets act accordingly. 6-chains are mandatory for the front, if you don't have them you will NOT be allowed to compete. Don't show up with some last minute chain off your kids swing set. This is for SAFETY. 7-front batteries MUST BE securely mounted, this will be checked by judges. 8- ALL vehicles will be inspected....which requires you to open your trunk and lock the back up for inspection when required for that class. There is NO debate about these rules, NO EXCEPTIONS.
There is about three months till the show, so pass the word around. NO EXCUSES. Majority of vehicles already are built within these rules.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

It's about time. You act like your busy or something lol


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Team CCE said:


> The show will be the weekend of Feb.24-26. The rules are simple.........1-as long as the lower trailing arms are factory length and are mounted it the factory location you will not be in the radical class. The classes will be the same as every year. Single, double, radical, truck, and dance. 2-Tire size will be limited to 205-75-14 max. 3-number of batteries will be limited to 10-SINGLE PUMP, 14-DOUBLE PUMP, and RADICAL is UNLIMITED. 4-Getting stuck does not count. If you stick you will be considered DQ for that round. Remember you have 4 chances to compete. Your score will be irrelevant and will not be recorded or announced. 5-Unsportsman like conduct will be grounds for disqualification and you will be escorted off the fair grounds with NO refunds. You will also not be allowed back at future events. This is a family event so lets act accordingly. 6-chains are mandatory for the front, if you don't have them you will NOT be allowed to compete. Don't show up with some last minute chain off your kids swing set. This is for SAFETY. 7-front batteries MUST BE securely mounted, this will be checked by judges. 8- ALL vehicles will be inspected....which requires you to open your trunk and lock the back up for inspection when required for that class. There is NO debate about these rules, NO EXCEPTIONS.
> There is about three months till the show, so pass the word around. NO EXCUSES. Majority of vehicles already are built within these rules.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Strictly. You should bring that truck you been working on


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

why u need chains for da front;;i have them but l,a cars dont run them
BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

DIPN714 said:


> why u need chains for da front;;i have them but l,a cars dont run them
> BIG AL SAID IT


Safety Al.............it's in the rules thats its for safety. In past years we have had alot of broken balljoints with parts flying across the arena. Once even a cylinder shaft that almost hurt someone. That perticular rule was the people from the facility, but I do agree with them.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

I thought the rules were as clear as can be, but If there is any questions just ask on here or PM me. These are very simple rules, nothing crazy.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

There may even be more added if need be.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

This isnt my first rodeo, so I wouldn't have any major changes a week before. I think everybody that hops knows whats up and what fair, let keep it that way. Thats why its a competition. I have been competing for over 10 years now so there aint much that i havent been thru. Thats why the rules are kept simple. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

DIPN714 said:


> why u need chains for da front;;i have them but l,a cars dont run them
> BIG AL SAID IT


You commin to get broke off? :roflmao:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

What's up bruce going to try to make it to the ville for the casper bro u going to be there.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

No statues lol.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

DIPN714 said:


> why u need chains for da front;;i have them but l,a cars dont run them
> BIG AL SAID IT


Maaan you ain't coming out here !!!!!


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

wtf!? chains in the front? we dont got chains in the front.and we wanna go hop.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

BIGKILLA503 said:


> wtf!? chains in the front? we dont got chains in the front.and we wanna go hop.


Yeah this rule sucks to me ,but I understand why its there ,,but I'm not putting chains on my impala either soooooo lol.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Ttt


TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Bump


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

If could be Alittle crowded this year ..


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

I hope so, gets better every year :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yes it does.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

I WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR.MATDOGG PICK ME UP HOMIE FROM THE AIRPORT.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

flaked85 said:


> I WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR.MATDOGG PICK ME UP HOMIE FROM THE AIRPORT.



LET ME KNOW WHEN HOMIE...I GOT YOU:thumbsup:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

It's going to be a good one.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Oh yes it is. OHIO BOYS gona represent as usual ..WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS in the building with at least 4


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Everybody knows byb will be in there representen...hopefully the 63 will act right this yr..fucker hops great all yr till casper ..oh an I got the 96 tc for the wifey to hop too..ready for a great weekend an a great sat night with all the lowrider homies at the gillespie


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Let brian know if he needs any help Im down bruce ! gonna be a good year for everyone !


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Gorilla Bob said:


> Let brian know if he needs any help Im down bruce ! gonna be a good year for everyone !


At least your big enough to actually see over 100 lol


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

They going to need to get a new ruler the one they got only goes up to 100 thats for chippers.lol


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

What day is the hop? That's the only part I care about anyway..


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Friday twice on Saturday and sunday


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

matdogg said:


> They going to need to get a new ruler the one they got only goes up to 100 thats for chippers.lol


Ouch...my 63 can't get 40s so count me out..it works great all yr till casper then everything goes to shit lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

It's cool homie ,Westside has the 100+ club covered


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

What's up homies


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

matdogg said:


> LET ME KNOW WHEN HOMIE...I GOT YOU:thumbsup:




me too homie...


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

Pinky Bitches said:


> It's cool homie ,Westside has the 100+ club covered




ohhhhh damn im gonna have to join your club then... i got one of them chippers too....lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

p-funckimpala said:


> ohhhhh damn im gonna have to join your club then... i got one of them chippers too....lol


Well let's see if u fit our criteria lol. 
Likes to party..check
Likes to party..check 
Likes to party..check 
Oh and has a car over 100 ..check 
Your in dude lol.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Well let's see if u fit our criteria lol.
> Likes to party..check
> Likes to party..check
> Likes to party..check
> ...




I LIKES TO PARTY!!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

matdogg said:


> I LIKES TO PARTY!!!!


Yeah lol


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

My chipper b dar


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Where all the street doubles at ??? WESTSIDE will have 2 there so you best bring your A game ....we ready to brake some fools off!!!!


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yep yep can't wait for this one


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Well let's see if u fit our criteria lol.
> Likes to party..check
> Likes to party..check
> Likes to party..check
> ...


Ok then...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

It's official lol


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

:| :| :|


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Got your car working spooon


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Where's all the hopper's at ....who's bringing what ??
& who wants broke off first.lol..........post em up don't be scared!!!!!!


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

trying to bring this up there...


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Ox-Roxs said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## MR87LS (Jan 5, 2011)

Ox-Roxs said:


> trying to bring this up there...


Street Dreamz TTT what up Ox see there homie


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Matt everytime I say I'm comen for u my shit goes up n smoke so I'm keepen my mouth shut this yr lol..but I am trien to get me a new piston pump for the 63..I've never had one so I guess its time to step it up ..got ew springs an cylinders an batts..so now I need a big boy pump so I can compete...I will have my 96 tc there for the wifey to hop..so I. Hope everyone makes it an has a great time.....have a safe new yrs homies.


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

NO After Party @ The Gillespie this year,they acidentally scheduled a Wedding,So whats our other options???????


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

7231981 said:


> Matt everytime I say I'm comen for u my shit goes up n smoke so I'm keepen my mouth shut this yr lol..but I am trien to get me a new piston pump for the 63..I've never had one so I guess its time to step it up ..got ew springs an cylinders an batts..so now I need a big boy pump so I can compete...I will have my 96 tc there for the wifey to hop..so I. Hope everyone makes it an has a great time.....have a safe new yrs homies.


I made my impala double pump ......I'm taking a brake from single I don't got to work on it as much just charge batteries and hop.lol 

It frees up time so I can get started on my new single pump...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

matdogg said:


> Where's all the hopper's at ....who's bringing what ??
> & who wants broke off first.lol..........post em up don't be scared!!!!!!


Nobody gonna go there man!! You guys put rodeo rules for a car hop! Put some legitamate rules up you may get people to show. Way to far to drive to hop exibition.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

BIGKILLA503 said:


> Nobody gonna go there man!! You guys put rodeo rules for a car hop! Put some legitamate rules up you may get people to show. Way to far to drive to hop exibition.


WE DROVE 2000 MILES ONE WAY TO BRAKE YOU OFF FOR FREEE!!!!!!! QUIT MAKING EXCUSES!!!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

BIGKILLA503 said:


> Nobody gonna go there man!! You guys put rodeo rules for a car hop! Put some legitamate rules up you may get people to show. Way to far to drive to hop exibition.


Oh its gona be packed Bro,,its just chain mounts lol.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Although that one guy didn't bring his car to the after hop in Vegas cause his chain mounts were crooked lol. At least that was his excuse for not wanting to get broke off by the Midwest crew lol


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Double don't sound bad but id like to accomplish builden a solid single first..I've got it in 40s but not on bumper so I got to keep trien..hopefully a nice piston will help


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Although that one guy didn't bring his car to the after hop in Vegas cause his chain mounts were crooked lol. At least that was his excuse for not wanting to get broke off by the Midwest crew lol


Then as soon as our wheels crossed the state line on the way home he was talk'n like he was going to drive out here and brake us off.lol

They full of excuses......looks like we going to make the drive again


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

matdogg said:


> Then as soon as our wheels crossed the state line on the way home he was talk'n like he was going to drive out here and brake us off.lol
> 
> They full of excuses......looks like we going to make the drive again


Oh for sure going back lol.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## Dawg752 (Aug 16, 2010)

its good to see that the buckeye state got L.Rs out there.Erotic will be dropping 3 impalas out there this year.
:rofl:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

caranto said:


> NO After Party @ The Gillespie this year,they acidentally scheduled a Wedding,So whats our other options???????


Shit!!!!!! So what's the plan


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

stinking lincoln said:


> Shit!!!!!! So what's the plan


Crash the wedding lol.


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Well let's see if u fit our criteria lol.
> Likes to party..check
> Likes to party..check
> Likes to party..check
> ...


Aye pinky us STL boys like to party too


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Well bring your ass to casper homie ,,we gona party all weekend ,,and do some bumper checking as usual lol


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

Sound like alot of radical dis year if more than 10 batts u out of single.let's see who all is left after inspection. Good luck everyone


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

sledcross said:


> Sound like alot of radical dis year if more than 10 batts u out of single.let's see who all is left after inspection. Good luck everyone


Like who???? I'm double now and shorty only has 8 batteries ..... The rest are just chippers .lol...I'm playing it should be a good year.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Lol


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :inout:


Sup SUPER CHIPPER.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Gorilla Bob said:


> Let brian know if he needs any help Im down bruce ! gonna be a good year for everyone !


Well you would be the tallest person it the building so I would personally like to you read the stick, but are you or any of your club brothers competing?


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

matdogg said:


> Where all the street doubles at ??? WESTSIDE will have 2 there so you best bring your A game ....we ready to brake some fools off!!!!


Street Double??? Let take a closer look at what you think is a street double..........splain yourself:biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

matdogg said:


> WE DROVE 2000 MILES ONE WAY TO BRAKE YOU OFF FOR FREEE!!!!!!! QUIT MAKING EXCUSES!!!!!


LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

7231981 said:


> Double don't sound bad but id like to accomplish builden a solid single first..I've got it in 40s but not on bumper so I got to keep trien..hopefully a nice piston will help


Get at me John...........we'll get you lined out:thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

matdogg said:


> Like who???? I'm double now and shorty only has 8 batteries ..... The rest are just chippers .lol...I'm playing it should be a good year.


DAM.....someone's head grew a bit, LOL


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

matdogg said:


> Sup SUPER CHIPPER.


You mean cheerleader/sideliner..........LOL His car is still in the pawn shop


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Team CCE said:


> DAM.....someone's head grew a bit, LOL


Naww just just trying to keep my southern folk motivated ....they know I'm just playing with them.lol


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Team CCE said:


> Street Double??? Let take a closer look at what you think is a street double..........splain yourself:biggrin:


Any thing with 3000lbs or less -street.... Lol.if your on the westcoast


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Lol


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Got your car working spooon



FUCK NO........been thinking but working it though.....:around:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

How many lowrider show cars are going? Thinking about attending!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

rag61 said:


> How many lowrider show cars are going? Thinking about attending!


X2...


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

matdogg said:


> Like who???? I'm double now and shorty only has 8 batteries ..... The rest are just chippers .lol...I'm playing it should be a good year.


i got 10 to the ose? chippin? come on matt! im at least the super size bag! lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Chippers are people to lol


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

MERCILESS CAR CLUB said:


> i got 10 to the ose? chippin? come on matt! im at least the super size bag! lol


I almost forgot about you ....my bad your truck do get up...and its single pump


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

matdogg said:


> Like who???? I'm double now and shorty only has 8 batteries ..... The rest are just chippers .lol...I'm playing it should be a good year.


Shorty had 10 on da nose last year I pretty sure. I wired my dime like his BUT I don't kn him an have not talked to him he could have changed. I'm just sayin 10 front 3 back I thought good single. But cce say 10 total. I'm thinking 10 in nose share 3 wit back. Any suggestions?


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

sledcross said:


> Shorty had 10 on da nose last year I pretty sure. I wired my dime like his BUT I don't kn him an have not talked to him he could have changed. I'm just sayin 10 front 3 back I thought good single. But cce say 10 total. I'm thinking 10 in nose share 3 wit back. Any suggestions?


And I not try put shorty on spot no harm intended. Luv his ride and he cool. Last year dale had 14 in trunk just saying from wat I have seen lot singles wit 8-10 to nose have 12-14 total


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

Me and char run 6 nose 2 back only 8 total. But dime IS lot less weight then car. Lol lol lmao. I think dar be a few more dimes dis year


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

sledcross said:


> Shorty had 10 on da nose last year I pretty sure. I wired my dime like his BUT I don't kn him an have not talked to him he could have changed. I'm just sayin 10 front 3 back I thought good single. But cce say 10 total. I'm thinking 10 in nose share 3 wit back. Any suggestions?


Shorty droped down to 8 batteries total and its doing the same inches

And if you plan on running 120 to the nose that would be the way to do it...but 120 is hard on the motors


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

im with you i got 10 to front and 4 to back i think its about how u read the rule but i dunno i build mine way i want and see whats up but i think 10 to front and 3 to back would be good for you man make truck work like a champ!


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

We got the registration forms in already. We will be posting a link on our website or you can just come in the store any time 9:00am - 6:00pm.


----------



## chrome me (Jun 29, 2010)

Whats yall this PLAYTIME from the LOU wanted to know if I was bringin my car for the car show part of it what day what time and how much thankx


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

chrome me said:


> Whats yall this PLAYTIME from the LOU wanted to know if I was bringin my car for the car show part of it what day what time and how much thankx


I'm thinking u have to pre registar and get accepted first ,and be there by Thursday I think. Not positive though.


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

matdogg said:


> Shorty droped down to 8 batteries total and its doing the same inches
> 
> And if you plan on running 120 to the nose that would be the way to do it...but 120 is hard on the motors


That thig bangs. And thanx that how I'll wire it.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

matdogg said:


> Any thing with 3000lbs or less -street.... Lol.if your on the westcoast


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::buttkick:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

SPOOON said:


> FUCK NO........been thinking but working it though.....:around:


Come on spoon........it worked before. DO WORK SON


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Sweet


----------



## chrome me (Jun 29, 2010)

Pinky Bitches said:


> I'm thinking u have to pre registar and get accepted first ,and be there by Thursday I think. Not positive though.


Thankx


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Team CCE said:


> Come on spoon........it worked before. DO WORK SON


SPOON's a one hit wonder.lol......................GET TO WORK SPOON!!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

CASPERS HERE WE FUCKIN COME.


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

sup pecker heads


----------



## bambalam (Sep 10, 2010)

Who's the new guy.:wave: You comin out to play this year BIGDOLLABILL.


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*WE WILL BE HERE TO WELCOME EVERYBODY!!! *


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

flaked85 said:


> CASPERS HERE WE FUCKIN COME.



see ya there


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

.TODD said:


> see ya there


OOOOOOOH SHIT,ITS GONNA BE FIRE


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Can't wait for this one ,,gona be a blast in the pit this year ...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

I just hope I can get my new batteries in time lol.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Can't wait for this one ,,gona be a blast in the pit this year ...


I can bring this....JAGER BOMBS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Bonus lol


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

What's up fellows


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Its gonna be a great weekend..let's hope brian figures out an after party spot for us..or whatever hotel everyones at will be the spot


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

I second that lol


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Pinky Bitches said:


> I just hope I can get my new batteries in time lol.


Pinky what batts are u putting in her? Looking for size, brand, and cost. I'm looking for 14 for my 64.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

I run deka or Orielly brand. 1160 cca


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

7231981 said:


> Its gonna be a great weekend..let's hope brian figures out an after party spot for us..or whatever hotel everyones at will be the spot


Is there a hotel where most are staying??????


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

We stay at the one right across the street from the show. Can't remember the name of it lol


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Crown plaza is where its at..


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Pinky Bitches said:


> I run deka or Orielly brand. 1160 cca


That's what I was using but orielly stopped carrying the 31-6T. That's why I was hopping u had a place to get them at.


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

matdogg said:


> Crown plaza is where its at..


Thanks.......just booked my room :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> That's what I was using but orielly stopped carrying the 31-6T. That's why I was hopping u had a place to get them at.


That's what I heard to. That sucks


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Pinky Bitches said:


> That's what I heard to. That sucks


Yeah it blows..I need 8 more for my wifes monte were building..hopefully someone will find a new supplier


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Koi sells deka,,


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Pinky Bitches said:


> No statues lol.


 lol

:drama:

No chains required! Huh who said that?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> lol
> 
> :drama:
> 
> No chains required! Huh who said that?


Who ?? Last I heard you have to have chains


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

I don't think he's hip with the term statue.lol


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ohhh lol. A statue is a hopper that gets stuck lol. This term was created by matdog ,during our Vegas trip ..lol. so now when a car gets stuck , you say hey,its a statue lol.


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

whats good err body cant wait till feb


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Koi sells deka,,


Just called Deka battery here in Louisville the biggest one they carry know is the 
1231MF and it's only 1000cca. Hell my super starts are 1125cca.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Crash the wedding lol.


good.....i will start watching the movie to brush up on the lines again lol......that would be awesome lol


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

matdogg said:


> Crown plaza is where its at..


Baller Status lol......


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

matdogg said:


> SPOON's a one hit wonder.lol......................GET TO WORK SPOON!!!!


DAMN MATT just put me on blast with the one hit wonder shit:nono:...............OH THANKS TRAVIS FOR THAT:scrutinize:......LOL


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> Just called Deka battery here in Louisville the biggest one they carry know is the
> 1231MF and it's only 1000cca. Hell my super starts are 1125cca.


Got all mine from napa, they they same as deka and don't leak


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

NO-WAY said:


> Got all mine from napa, they they same as deka and don't leak


Were they the 1000 or the big ones.


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

bambalam said:


> Who's the new guy.:wave: You comin out to play this year BIGDOLLABILL.


Maybe I will show up with a new car fools... one battery, 30 mpg, cruise, heat, no worries, no trailers, just par-tay time !


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Who ?? Last I heard you have to have chains


First thing they check is to make sure you got chains...then their counten your pumps an batts..if u only got 3 pumps you can only have 10 batts ..4 pumps 14 batts ...kinda sucks I been runnen 3 pumps 12 batts since we built my 63....so the big ? Do I add a pump or do I take 2 batts out...I'm open to suggestions


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

7231981 said:


> First thing they check is to make sure you got chains...then their counten your pumps an batts..if u only got 3 pumps you can only have 10 batts ..4 pumps 14 batts ...kinda sucks I been runnen 3 pumps 12 batts since we built my 63....so the big ? Do I add a pump or do I take 2 batts out...I'm open to suggestions


4 pump that bitch... I know I got enough laying around. And u have a single pump TC.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

7231981 said:


> First thing they check is to make sure you got chains...then their counten your pumps an batts..if u only got 3 pumps you can only have 10 batts ..4 pumps 14 batts ...kinda sucks I been runnen 3 pumps 12 batts since we built my 63....so the big ? Do I add a pump or do I take 2 batts out...I'm open to suggestions


4 pump that bitch... I know I got enough laying around. And u have a single pump TC.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

NO-WAY said:


> Got all mine from napa, they they same as deka and don't leak


Tony what are the CCA's on them and the price?


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

7231981 said:


> First thing they check is to make sure you got chains...then their counten your pumps an batts..if u only got 3 pumps you can only have 10 batts ..4 pumps 14 batts ...kinda sucks I been runnen 3 pumps 12 batts since we built my 63....so the big ? Do I add a pump or do I take 2 batts out...I'm open to suggestions


You don't need more than 8 for a single gate unless your trying to get over 70 :yes: take em out, you don't need em.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

shorty hittin 60 said:


> You don't need more than 8 for a single gate unless your trying to get over 70 :yes: take em out, you don't need em.


Shorty u coming back down this year for Casper.


----------



## bambalam (Sep 10, 2010)

BIGDOLLABILL said:


> Maybe I will show up with a new car fools... one battery, 30 mpg, cruise, heat, no worries, no trailers, just par-tay time !



Come on down. We get your hands dirty to make you feel at home then we PAR-TAY!!!!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

CASPERS HERE WE COME.:sprint:


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

shorty hittin 60 said:


> You don't need more than 8 for a single gate unless your trying to get over 70 :yes: take em out, you don't need em.


2 of mine only have 8 wit 6 on nose new truck did have 10 on nose 2 rear 12 tolel now it's 10 totel slit 2wit rear


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> Tony what are the CCA's on them and the price?


I second that lol


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

shorty hittin 60 said:


> You don't need more than 8 for a single gate unless your trying to get over 70 :yes: take em out, you don't need em.


Lol if I had what u had it would b a diff story ..right now I can't afford a piston or it would b in there..I got everything but a piston..but I'm worken on getten one b4 casper ..if not ill double fatboy it lol


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Fatboy that thing.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

SPOOON said:


> DAMN MATT just put me on blast with the one hit wonder shit:nono:...............OH THANKS TRAVIS FOR THAT:scrutinize:......LOL


hey first time you did act like you shot a load lol......watch that video again.....


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

187_Regal said:


> hey first time you did act like you shot a load lol......watch that video again.....


Lol. He was happy


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Were they the 1000 or the big ones.


They r 1260 at 32* n [email protected] 0*


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

NO-WAY said:


> They r 1260 at 32* n [email protected] 0*


Price ? Or part # Il call the one over here by me


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Price ? Or part # Il call the on
> e over here by me


The part# BAT 7234


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Price ? Or part # Il call the one over here by me


I payed$1185 for 12 n I was missing 1 core,that's here n louisville....


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

NO-WAY said:


> They r 1260 at 32* n [email protected] 0*


Those r the same ones i have in my car


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Pjay said:


> Those r the same ones i have in my car


You going to make it out to the show this year homie???


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

If everyone shows that says their comen were gonna have to hop n the parking lot .


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

7231981 said:


> If everyone shows that says their comen were gonna have to hop n the parking lot .


I am coming hop, race, whatevr, lol


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

7231981 said:


> If everyone shows that says their comen were gonna have to hop n the parking lot .


We can do that..


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> Shorty u coming back down this year for Casper.


We're having a baby girl & she is due the 27th. I booked my hotel room but that don't mean im coming. If we take the chance & come down there we may end up with a Kentuckian! :rofl:
We won't know until Thurs night, we'll see how she feels.


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

7231981 said:


> Lol if I had what u had it would b a diff story ..right now I can't afford a piston or it would b in there..I got everything but a piston..but I'm worken on getten one b4 casper ..if not ill double fatboy it lol


When I looked at your car last year the front end wasn't locking up even, the driver side locked up tight but not the passenger side. If it's still doing that you need to make the passenger rear lock up maybe one chain link higher or twist the driver side chain link so it's a little tighter. Don't worry about the rear being crooked when locked up. Play with it until the front locks up the same. This will make a big difference. Hopefully I explained that right...if not you can call me.


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

shorty hittin 60 said:


> When I looked at your car last year the front end wasn't locking up even, the driver side locked up tight but not the passenger side. If it's still doing that you need to make the passenger rear lock up maybe one chain link higher or twist the driver side chain link so it's a little tighter. Don't worry about the rear being crooked when locked up. Play with it until the front locks up the same. This will make a big difference. Hopefully I explained that right...if not you can call me.


My rearend mounts were off..caranto fixed that..I've got a even lock up now so it should hop correctly...I'm just hopen my pump will produce the pressure I need it to...I got new batts an springs an its comen up evenly in front an rear..so if my pump does what it should it will bumper..an I've got a new 11 in my one inch pit pump n my lincoln with new batts an springs so it should bumper too but I'm given it to my wife to hop since her monte carlos not done yet..I'm expecting both cars to swing ..no matter what I'm not spenden all weekend worken on them ..if somethen burns up it ll sit there bc I'm partying this yr with everyone...but I do expect them to both work out nice for the show..wis me luck


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

shorty hittin 60 said:


> We're having a baby girl & she is due the 27th. I booked my hotel room but that don't mean im coming. If we take the chance & come down there we may end up with a Kentuckian! :rofl:
> We won't know until Thurs night, we'll see how she feels.


Congrats on the baby comen...my 3 yr old bday is feb 26 an my 4 yr old bday is feb 23rd.both my baby girls are casper babys lol


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

looking forward to seeing a lot of you again. if anyone has any extra pit passes hook a ninja up...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

if da cutty is ready ill bring it, theres been same changes in it since last year


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

WORD


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Ttt..6 weeks an its on..bring your hopper an your drank......let's keep our fingers crossed an brian pulls off an after party spot


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

No no we got this ,,were crashing the wedding lol. Gona walk in like were part of the party ,take the bridesmaids back to the hotel and shit as long as there hot lol. If not then well send them home with russ ha ha


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

7231981 said:


> Ttt..6 weeks an its on..bring your hopper an your drank......let's keep our fingers crossed an brian pulls off an after party spot


:thumbsup:


----------



## MightyFineFiftyNine (Feb 24, 2004)

I wanna come down!!!


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Pinky Bitches said:


> No no we got this ,,were crashing the wedding lol. Gona walk in like were part of the party ,take the bridesmaids back to the hotel and shit as long as there hot lol. If not then well send them home with russ ha ha


Lmao great plan


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

MightyFineFiftyNine said:


> I wanna come down!!!


Everyones invited ..hoppen an partien all weekend.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

1st timer; lookin forward to it! 

Them Ohio WESTSIDE c.c. homies showed us a great time at their picnic, can't imagine this will be any different! 




flaked85 said:


> I WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR.MATDOGG PICK ME UP HOMIE FROM THE AIRPORT.



404 mi, 6 hours 52 mins

I'll call you once we get close ...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> 1st timer; lookin forward to it!
> 
> Them Ohio WESTSIDE c.c. homies showed us a great time at their picnic, can't imagine this will be any different!
> 
> ...


Yes sir. Well see u there


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

Stl will be in the house street dreamz.. playtime... Lux... Socios


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Sweet


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

:h5::run:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*"CARL CASPER" Hopping Application forms **Now available**.**
You can download the form here.... http://www.carlcasper.com/application_page.html*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> 1st timer; lookin forward to it!
> 
> Them Ohio WESTSIDE c.c. homies showed us a great time at their picnic, can't imagine this will be any different!
> 
> ...





STL_PETEY_G said:


> Stl will be in the house street dreamz.. playtime... Lux... Socios





Pinky Bitches said:


> Yes sir. Well see u there


*Cool.!!!! See you all there Next Month!!!! *


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

hoppinonu said:


> if da cutty is ready ill bring it, theres been same changes in it since last year


:thumbsup: hey matt if Socios stl is going I'll txt the reps phone # his names is ray if you going 




STL_PETEY_G said:


> Stl will be in the house street dreamz.. playtime... Lux... Socios


:thumbsup: good STL in that house


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

MR87LS said:


> Street Dreamz TTT what up Ox see there homie



i talked to Dana so i might meet u guys up there? ttt


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

CCE_GiRL said:


> *"CARL CASPER" Hopping Application forms **Now available**.**
> You can download the form here.... http://www.carlcasper.com/application_page.html*


AFTER PARTY???????????


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

My bro just booked our rooms at the crown plaza ...see yall there


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

matdogg said:


> My bro just booked our rooms at the crown plaza ...see yall there


Word homie ..


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

matdogg said:


> My bro just booked our rooms at the crown plaza ...see yall there


GONNA BE A GREAT WEEKEND


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Ttt an ready to hop.freinds let freinds drink an hop


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

where the party gonna be this year do we need to get one together


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

95 SS Swangin said:


> where the party gonna be this year do we need to get one together


It's looking that way .....hook it up John


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yeeeessss lol


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

stinking lincoln said:


> AFTER PARTY???????????


:buttkick:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Pinky Bitches said:


> No no we got this ,,were crashing the wedding lol. Gona walk in like were part of the party ,take the bridesmaids back to the hotel and shit as long as there hot lol. If not then well send them home with russ ha ha


WHOA......LOL.


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

Sup homies


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Ttmft


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

187_Regal said:


> WHOA......LOL.


What ,,I thought you'd be cool with it lol


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

shorty hittin 60 said:


> You don't need more than 8 for a single gate unless your trying to get over 70 :yes: take em out, you don't need em.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Team CCE said:


> The show will be the weekend of Feb.24-26. The rules are simple.........1-as long as the lower trailing arms are factory length and are mounted it the factory location you will not be in the radical class. The classes will be the same as every year. Single, double, radical, truck, and dance. 2-Tire size will be limited to 205-75-14 max. 3-number of batteries will be limited to 10-SINGLE PUMP, 14-DOUBLE PUMP, and RADICAL is UNLIMITED. 4-Getting stuck does not count. If you stick you will be considered DQ for that round. Remember you have 4 chances to compete. Your score will be irrelevant and will not be recorded or announced. 5-Unsportsman like conduct will be grounds for disqualification and you will be escorted off the fair grounds with NO refunds. You will also not be allowed back at future events. This is a family event so lets act accordingly. 6-chains are mandatory for the front, if you don't have them you will NOT be allowed to compete. Don't show up with some last minute chain off your kids swing set. This is for SAFETY. 7-front batteries MUST BE securely mounted, this will be checked by judges. 8- ALL vehicles will be inspected....which requires you to open your trunk and lock the back up for inspection when required for that class. There is NO debate about these rules, NO EXCEPTIONS.
> There is about three months till the show, so pass the word around. NO EXCUSES. Majority of vehicles already are built within these rules.


:inout:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

:run:


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

Team CCE said:


> :inout:


Sounds good my truck went on diet he lost 3 batts. In compliance ? 4 cce shackles no more than 6.5in center to center. What about lift blocks?or moving the rearend back?


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Man rooms all booked up any open rooms someone know of? called 4 places no go


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Try the Crown plaza 502-367-2251


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Crown plaza?


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

It was booked i found one. guess its two shows tht weekend?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Gun show. Horse show ,car show lol


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Dam pop n spot lol


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Yo anyone know wht the weather b like tht weekend?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

its kentucky......lol....you would probably be safe with bring pants and shorts, tshirts and hoodies, along with flip flops and boots in case it snows lol..... we had tornadoes this week and snow lol


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Lol naw i was wondering just n case i decide to tow my car thru them hills bro. Plus i have a elco dont want the bed to get all fucced up and have to fucc wit all tht chrome percautions haha


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Piece of cake Bro


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

cripn8ez said:


> Yo anyone know wht the weather b like tht weekend?


I think there calling for 100% chance off people getting broke off that weekend .lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

matdogg said:


> I think there calling for 100% chance off people getting broke off that weekend .lol


Just sayin lol that's kinda how we do it


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Lol


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

matdogg said:


> My bro just booked our rooms at the crown plaza ...see yall there


what was the ticket on the rooms? what day you goin down


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Homie we be there Friday kinda early ,homeboy said our hotel is booked


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Yea crown is booked i got one down the street. well b there fri bout noon prob.


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

Hope everyone trav to get here have a safe trip. Good luck wit the weather


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

.TODD said:


> what was the ticket on the rooms? what day you goin down


$129 A NIGHT AT THE CROWN PLAZA.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

flaked85 said:


> $129 A NIGHT AT THE CROWN PLAZA.


THEY WAS BOOKED UP WHEN I CALL HOMIE BUT ANYWAY WE GOT ROOMS DOWN THE STREET C YA THERE HOMIE


T
T
T


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

matdogg said:


> I think there calling for 100% chance off people getting broke off that weekend .lol


:roflmao:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

cripn8ez said:


> THEY WAS BOOKED UP WHEN I CALL HOMIE BUT ANYWAY WE GOT ROOMS DOWN THE STREET C YA THERE HOMIE
> 
> 
> T
> ...


Just booked mine at the crown plaza and I got it for 119 a night so they still have rooms


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow they lied lol how ever im just up the street. c ya there.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

rivman said:


> :roflmao:



YO ESE U GOIN?


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

cripn8ez said:


> YO ESE U GOIN?


You taking me?


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

rivman said:


> You taking me?


u meet us at my house u can roll wit us we only got 1 room tho u gonna have to do it like fresh fish sleep on the floor lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

How many single n double pump non radical r coming?


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

NO-WAY said:


> How many single n double pump non radical r coming?


WestSide will have 2 street doubles and to radicals there.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

My single pump will be there.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Pinky who all is coming from the west coast to hop??


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> Pinky who all is coming from the west coast to hop??


I don't think anyone from the west coast will show with a car ,,but we will see


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

cripn8ez said:


> u meet us at my house u can roll wit us we only got 1 room tho u gonna have to do it like fresh fish sleep on the floor lol


LOL. Not sure yet if I'm going. 

You hopping the Elco?


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Woo hoo just booked my rooms


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Pinky Bitches said:


> I don't think anyone from the west coast will show with a car ,,but we will see


I am more in the southwest but I will be there


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Pjay said:


> I am more in the southwest but I will be there


Sweetness ....looks like Team Blackmagic is going to be in full force.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

rivman said:


> LOL. Not sure yet if I'm going.
> 
> You hopping the Elco?


Of this weather will let up so i can work on it and tweek it rt uea u gonna tow it?


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

How much is entry fee


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Pjay said:


> I am more in the southwest but I will be there


Word son


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

Pjay said:


> How much is entry fee


40$ to enter ur ride comes wit 2 pit passes


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

cripn8ez said:


> Of this weather will let up so i can work on it and tweek it rt uea u gonna tow it?


What was the last part?


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

matdogg said:


> Sweetness ....looks like Team Blackmagic is going to be in full force.


Sounds like were gonna be packed this yr..hope the 63 acts right


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

7231981 said:


> Sounds like were gonna be packed this yr..hope the 63 acts right


Yes it is ,can't wait


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

No bullshit if the 63 ain't on bumper then its 4 sale lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

7231981 said:


> No bullshit if the 63 ain't on bumper then its 4 sale lol


Il take it lol. Put the bitch at a 130 inches lol.


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Caddy down and out for remodeling. No casper for it this year! But will be there as spectator!


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Il take it lol. Put the bitch at a 130 inches lol.


I know u would homie..that's y I keep trien..I know it'll get there eventually ...my goal is to not work on it all weekend an ill be happy..just act right for one yr for me lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

7231981 said:


> I know u would homie..that's y I keep trien..I know it'll get there eventually ...my goal is to not work on it all weekend an ill be happy..just act right for one yr for me lol


U make it double ,of keep single


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Ok this question been asked a few times now with no answer.. Where the hell we getting drunk at saturday night???


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> Ok this question been asked a few times now with no answer.. Where the hell we getting drunk at saturday night???


I'm going to start off gettng drunk in the pits then go from there.lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

matdogg said:


> I'm going to start off gettng drunk in the pits then go from there.lol


I second that. ,lol


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yep yep can't wait for this one





matdogg said:


> Where all the street doubles at ??? WESTSIDE will have 2 there so you best bring your A game ....we ready to brake some fools off!!!!





p-funckimpala said:


> Ok then...


:wave:Whats up Fam. Hope to have a good time at Carl Casper. Andrew u taking the cutty ?need a rematch for that 1" @ the supershow


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> Ok this question been asked a few times now with no answer.. Where the hell we getting drunk at saturday night???


im working on a place will let you all no what i come up with


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

pinky this last year wit u me and my daughter


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

STL_PETEY_G said:


> pinky this last year wit u me and my daughter


Yep I remember that


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Ttmft


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

GoodTimes Indy, Chicago, and Pennsylvania chapter staying at the crowne plaza on saturday night


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> Ok this question been asked a few times now with no answer.. Where the hell we getting drunk at saturday night???


:dunno:... 4th street>?


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

GoodTimes317 said:


> :dunno:... 4th street>?


4th st. Sucks now it all police and dress codes get a ticket for smilen


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

sledcross said:


> 4th st. Sucks now it all police and dress codes get a ticket for smilen


i love it when people say that shit......lol......i never really understood why people have a problem dressing nice.......lol probably the nicest place to go out in the city where you dont deal with snobs or ********......


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

187_Regal said:


> i love it when people say that shit......lol......i never really understood why people have a problem dressing nice.......lol probably the nicest place to go out in the city where you dont deal with snobs or **********......


hey now Russ...me and wife enjoy going to 4th street to the comedy club


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

187_Regal said:


> i love it when people say that shit......lol......i never really understood why people have a problem dressing nice.......lol probably the nicest place to go out in the city where you dont deal with snobs or ********......


Agreed! Just tossing out something.. Any other ideas?


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Pjay said:


> How much is entry fee


Anybody with a BMH sticker will have special pricing......................DOUBLE, LOL


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Pinky Bitches said:


> I don't think anyone from the west coast will show with a car ,,but we will see


They would probably get held up at the scales, LOL


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Team CCE said:


> They would probably get held up at the scales, LOL


Very true ,,we made threw just fine lol.


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

GoodTimes317 said:


> Agreed! Just tossing out something.. Any other ideas?


:roflmao: coming from you.....knowing you goin to be rocking them stinkin ass nike sandles with dirty white socks lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

stinking lincoln said:


> :roflmao: coming from you.....knowing you goin to be rocking them stinkin ass nike sandles with dirty white socks lol


Oh ok fool.. And they jordan's thank you.. Dont be hatin


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

187_Regal said:


> i love it when people say that shit......lol......i never really understood why people have a problem dressing nice.......lol probably the nicest place to go out in the city where you dont deal with snobs or ********......


If it so nice y is it business keep closen down ain't like other town squares people sitting around feeding birds. Street venders,and people doing acts. Only drink and eat. I rather go coxs park or belvedere dressing up ain't the point I go out to relax and b me not to put uP a front freedom of speech I like my freedom. Me not a sheep


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

sledcross said:


> If it so nice y is it business keep closen down ain't like other town squares people sitting around feeding birds. Street venders,and people doing acts. Only drink and eat. I rather go coxs park or belvedere dressing up ain't the point I go out to relax and b me not to put uP a front freedom of speech I like my freedom. Me not a sheep


I'm a *******! ride my Harley nice summers nite wit my girl hugged up tite Give me a fire some BUDlite and hot chicks in some tiny lil shorts and tops. Don't whar ties or drink wine. But that just me. AND colt ford. Aint no trash in my trailor. Lol I'm from ky and I like it that way


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

Pjay said:


> :wave:Whats up Fam. Hope to have a good time at Carl Casper. Andrew u taking the cutty ?need a rematch for that 1" @ the supershow


We will see if im ready in time. I think so though. Either way ill be there to party...


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

Its sounds like I need to build another hopper after I get done with the impala. I guess I'm gonna be on the other side of the gate 2 years in a row!!


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

sledcross said:


> I'm a *******! ride my Harley nice summers nite wit my girl hugged up tite Give me a fire some BUDlite and hot chicks in some tiny lil shorts and tops. Don't whar ties or drink wine. But that just me. AND colt ford. Aint no trash in my trailor. Lol I'm from ky and I like it that way


 ...need 2 holla at me, I gota limited ultra n my ol lady gota sportster, we ride all the tme, thought I was the only person who rode a harley n tapped a switch,


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

rivman said:


> What was the last part?


u gonna tow it for me the kush elco? casll me me and tk and prob daniel going


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

cripn8ez said:


> u gonna tow it for me the kush elco? casll me me and tk and prob daniel going


Don't think I'm driving the dually up there.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh ok yeq we drivin escalade butvif u was towing thought id throw sum kush ur way lol...

we might bring a new cadi we got dont know yet but i wanna hop hehe


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

NO-WAY said:


> ...need 2 holla at me, I gota limited ultra n my ol lady gota sportster, we ride all the tme, thought I was the only person who rode a harley n tapped a switch,


Best of both worlds right there


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

I just sold my Electra glide Still got the sportster. But soon as weather breaks its on. My big prob is I do tree work so when weather good I work sun up sun down. That y I sold my big bike never get to ride.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

cripn8ez said:


> Oh ok yeq we drivin escalade butvif u was towing thought id throw sum kush ur way lol...
> 
> we might bring a new cadi we got dont know yet but i wanna hop hehe


Word. Make it happen!:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*CARL CASPER AFTER PARTY!!!!! 

Ok so after all the HYPE from last year it's OFFICIAL!! Carl Casper after party is going down again the year!!!! @ THE GILLESPIE

10pm-4am
Drinks Specials all night!
ONLY 5$ cover!
Cash Bar
Car Show attire is welcome!!

i'LL post the flyer soon!!! ​*


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

CCE_GiRL said:


> *CARL CASPER AFTER PARTY!!!!!
> 
> Ok so after all the HYPE from last year it's OFFICIAL!! Carl Casper after party is going down again the year!!!! @ THE GILLESPIE
> 
> ...


Cool new city no wife and party till 4am ahhh shit 
lol.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Nice lol. Party party


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

juiced86 said:


> Its sounds like I need to build another hopper after I get done with the impala. I guess I'm gonna be on the other side of the gate 2 years in a row!!


build the impala hop the monte  it won't get high enough to hurt anything lmao


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

CCE_GiRL said:


> *CARL CASPER AFTER PARTY!!!!!
> 
> Ok so after all the HYPE from last year it's OFFICIAL!! Carl Casper after party is going down again the year!!!! @ THE GILLESPIE
> 
> ...


Hell to the yeah..guess we don't have to crash the wedding. Pink....


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

7231981 said:


> Hell to the yeah..guess we don't have to crash the wedding. Pink....


Dammmmm was looking forward to them brides maids


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

7231981 said:


> build the impala hop the monte  it won't get high enough to hurt anything lmao


damn. Well it was in the 40's but we can't all be like Russ in the 50's!!! Lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

sledcross said:


> Dammmmm was looking forward to them brides maids


So was I lol. Just have to improvise now lol


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

p-funckimpala said:


> We will see if im ready in time. I think so though. Either way ill be there to party...


 :h5:


----------



## J.F.L (Sep 6, 2009)

TRU RYDAZ WILL B IN THE HOUSE WITH 2 HOPPERS PJAYS ELCO N MY REGAL


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

juiced86 said:


> damn. Well it was in the 40's but we can't all be like Russ in the 50's!!! Lol


You know I wouldn't hop ur monte either for real..id show it for another yr then hop it lol


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Byb gonna put it down for the local side..hopefully all the out of town hoppers put it down too..I know u will pink...idk bout matt though..I'm comen for your title this yr


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

John the only way that 63 will hit bumpper is with 20 batts and 6 pumps....


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Kiss my ass nate lol.......just did a count an if all goes as planned byb will have 10 single pumps an one double..not bad for a lil club like us


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

J.F.L said:


> TRU RYDAZ WILL B IN THE HOUSE WITH 2 HOPPERS PJAYS ELCO N MY REGAL


:thumbsup:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

7231981 said:


> Kiss my ass nate lol.......just did a count an if all goes as planned byb will have 10 single pumps an one double..not bad for a lil club like us


10 singles and 1 double = 11. you only got 5 members.... Lol


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> 10 singles and 1 double = 11. you only got 5 members.... Lol


thats so fucking true lol:facepalm:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

7231981 said:


> Kiss my ass nate lol.......just did a count an if all goes as planned byb will have 10 single pumps an one double..not bad for a lil club like us


Nice little lineup


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks for the motivation fromm ..I'm gonna enjoy breaken you off this yr..an nate u know n y eyes ur part of our family so watch yo mouth fool lol


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

LowRollinJosh said:


> hey now Russ...me and wife enjoy going to 4th street to the comedy club


my def of ******** is probably different from yours lol.....


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

sledcross said:


> I'm a *******! ride my Harley nice summers nite wit my girl hugged up tite Give me a fire some BUDlite and hot chicks in some tiny lil shorts and tops. Don't whar ties or drink wine. But that just me. AND colt ford. Aint no trash in my trailor. Lol I'm from ky and I like it that way


the shit you mentioned doesnt make you a *******......it means you like to have a good time.....im sure you know what real ******** are like......i grew up in bullitt county and believe me some of the people i grew up with thought it was alabama lol


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

187_Regal said:


> the shit you mentioned doesnt make you a *******......it means you like to have a good time.....im sure you know what real ******** are like......i grew up in bullitt county and believe me some of the people i grew up with thought it was alabama lol


I grew up in shep. And I'd rather b around one tooth bango player then pants saggen. Yo yo wat up peep i just saying most people I see at4 st r stuck up yuppeys and collage kids not my type lol.But u kn I love u Russ I'd hangout wit you anytim I love soco


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

sledcross said:


> I grew up in shep. And I'd rather b around one tooth bango player then pants saggen. Yo yo wat up peep i just saying most people I see at4 st r stuck up yuppeys and collage kids not my type lol.But u kn I love u Russ I'd hangout wit you anytim I love soco


Lmmfao everybody loves russy poo lol


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

COME ON CARL CASPER.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yes come on.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

LOOKING FORWARD TO CHOPPING IT UP WITH ALL THESE LAYITLOW SCREEN NAMES.NO ****.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

flaked85 said:


> COME ON CARL CASPER.


your gonna have to hit me up when you come up here


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

sledcross said:


> I grew up in shep. And I'd rather b around one tooth bango player then pants saggen. Yo yo wat up peep i just saying most people I see at4 st r stuck up yuppeys and collage kids not my type lol.But u kn I love u Russ I'd hangout wit you anytim I love soco


not that i really need to keep it going im just saying the dress code they got down there keeps the sagging pants and stuff away from there.....nothing wrong with polos or button down shirts.....i just like to look nice for the ladies.....lol...yuppies are in st matthews and btown road lol


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

187_Regal said:


> not that i really need to keep it going im just saying the dress code they got down there keeps the sagging pants and stuff away from there.....nothing wrong with polos or button down shirts.....i just like to look nice for the ladies.....lol...yuppies are in st matthews and btown road lol


You gonna bring the regal out for casper or you redoen it again..got tons of singles comen we need some doubles.....


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

7231981 said:


> You gonna bring the regal out for casper or you redoen it again..got tons of singles comen we need some doubles.....


Westsides bringing 2 doubles


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

cripn8ez said:


> Cool new city no wife and party till 4am ahhh shit
> lol.
> 
> :facepalm:going be a long weekend drinking , hoppers, bars, mo drinking with lots of smoking no sleeping


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

7231981 said:


> You gonna bring the regal out for casper or you redoen it again..got tons of singles comen we need some doubles.....


Regal is staying on the porch this year.........got her tail tucked between her legs....she heard something about 100% chance of people getting broke the [email protected]#k off and i dont wanna do three days this year lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

I heard that to lol. Bringing my old 63 wagon ,should be pretty nasty if we get it done in time lol


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Pinky Bitches said:


> I heard that to lol. Bringing my old 63 wagon ,should be pretty nasty if we get it done in time lol


gonna suck to not be in the pit this year but its ok.....im sure spectating will be ok


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

187_Regal said:


> your gonna have to hit me up when you come up here



FO SHO RUSS,I WAS GONNA DO THAT ANYWAY.


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Pinky Bitches said:


> I heard that to lol. Bringing my old 63 wagon ,should be pretty nasty if we get it done in time lol


Awww shit 63 wagon street double..that is nasty..I don't want no part of it lol..


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

7231981 said:


> Awww shit 63 wagon street double..that is nasty..I don't want no part of it lol..


Yeah chad made his own pumps ,,its gona be crazy


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

It's getting close looks like I should get started on getting the cars ready.lol maybe


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Come on motivator lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

Just 24 days to go


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Come on motivator lol


I can't get my ass off the couch .lol


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

matdogg said:


> I can't get my ass off the couch .lol


U better get up soon its getting close


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Plenty of time lol.


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Plenty of time lol.


Yah; but you'll say that on 2-23-12 :rofl:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Mr. 412 said:


> Yah; but you'll say that on 2-23-12 :rofl:


Lol we do tend to do that a lot lol


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Lol we do tend to do that a lot lol


:roflmao:





Hey recognize anyone in this video?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Dangit ,not the wig lol


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice wig pink..lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Thanks lol. We was acting a fool ,doing the white boy fist pump and everything lol.


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

T.T.T....................................


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Fresh springs fully charged batts freshly built pump new tires I'm ready to hop..faded primer an all fuck it..ill paint it someday when my kids move out an stop bleeden my pockets


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Hell yeah,


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Batteries all charged now to get ready to test n see


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Pjay said:


> Batteries all charged now to get ready to test n see


I still don't have batteries yet lol. Plenty of time


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

7231981 said:


> Fresh springs fully charged batts freshly built pump new tires I'm ready to hop..faded primer an all fuck it..ill paint it someday when my kids move out an stop bleeden my pockets


Well wut it do!!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Bumper


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Dangit ,not the wig lol


dudes a movie star


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

187_Regal said:


> dudes a movie star


I'm kinda like a big deal lol


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

Ready to party


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

You know it ,


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

matdogg said:


> Well wut it do!!!!


Well let's just say I'm gonna need a new bumper soon when I do paint it  you better bring your a game homie lol..you always do I have to give credit were credits do..you an pink both so its my time to graduate an bring my a game for once..but no matter what I ain't worken on shit idc what happens I'm haven fun an steyen clean oh an buttered


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

7231981 said:


> Well let's just say I'm gonna need a new bumper soon when I do paint it  you better bring your a game homie lol..you always do I have to give credit were credits do..you an pink both so its my time to graduate an bring my a game for once..but no matter what I ain't worken on shit idc what happens I'm haven fun an steyen clean oh an buttered


Glad to see you got it working


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

Good morning my Midwest brothers


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

matdogg said:


> Glad to see you got it working


It took me long enough for sure


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

7231981 said:


> It took me long enough for sure


Word


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

Pick up sum new party shoes


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Word


What can I say I haven't been hoppen for 30 yrs like some people lmmfao .sorry pink had too lol og triple og


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Almost time .its gonna be a nice weekend .hopefully the weathers nice like it is now


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

I ain't that damn old lol


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

Lolololililiiiiliikklijlljkkhbnj lolololililiiiiliikklijlljkkhbnj l


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

20 days to go fellas


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

STL_PETEY_G said:


> 20 days to go fellas


Sweet that means a couple weeks before we got to start getting the cars ready.lol


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

matdogg said:


> Sweet that means a couple weeks before we got to start getting the cars ready.lol


Y'all having anything cumin this year bro


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

STL_PETEY_G said:


> Y'all having anything cumin this year bro


Yes sir the 68 the wagon ,BLACK BETTY and the PINK car going to be fun.


----------



## Aubrey2007 (Feb 4, 2012)

ttt


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

matdogg said:


> Yes sir the 68 the wagon ,BLACK BETTY and the PINK car going to be fun.


I meant picnic or a a show my bad


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm sure westside picnic will be on like every year..hopefully byb can make the trip..I know I can drive the lincoln down ..but the 63 is like driven a tank ..maybe one of my homies will haul it to westside..I know everyone n byb wants to go we talk bout it every yr


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

7231981 said:


> I'm sure westside picnic will be on like every year..hopefully byb can make the trip..I know I can drive the lincoln down ..but the 63 is like driven a tank ..maybe one of my homies will haul it to westside..I know everyone n byb wants to go we talk bout it every yr


Y'all need to come up to st Louis bro


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yeah the westside picnic is July 21. We should have a flyer ready by casper. Still finishing up some of the details


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

STL_PETEY_G said:


> Y'all need to come up to st Louis bro


You ll never see me anywhere by missouri...I lost 3 yrs of my life riden thru missouri 8 yrs ago on feb 1st superbowl Sunday. ..no offense but ill never step ft on missouri anywhere ..ftfeds


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yeah the westside picnic is July 21. We should have a flyer ready by casper. Still finishing up some of the details


Ill b there this yr in lincoln for sure ..an if I can get trailor ill bring the 63


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

7231981 said:


> You ll never see me anywhere by missouri...I lost 3 yrs of my life riden thru missouri 8 yrs ago on feb 1st superbowl Sunday. ..no offense but ill never step ft on missouri anywhere ..ftfeds


Dammit ftfeds


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

I second that lol


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

matdogg said:


> Sweet that means a couple weeks before we got to start getting the cars ready.lol


I am having complications since now already :run:


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yeah the westside picnic is July 21. We should have a flyer ready by casper. Still finishing up some of the details


Put me on the vip list that's my b day week


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Pjay said:


> I am having complications since now already :run:


Just add more weight lol.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Just add more weight lol.


Don't be telling people to do that. Lol Theres already way too many people doing it already.


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*BRING YOUR KIDS AND ENJOY THE RIDE!!! THEY WILL ♥ IT *

 

Bring the kids to Carl Casper Auto Show February 24, 25 & 26 maybe they will get the chance to hit the switches on this real chromed out Lowrider!!! ​


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

yetti said:


> Don't be telling people to do that. Lol Theres already way too many people doing it already.


Sorry I had a weak moment. Lol


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

yetti said:


> Don't be telling people to do that. Lol Theres already way too many people doing it already.


Yea I think we should have scales sometimes cus some of r depending on gate and others on weight. Weight suck!to the crowed cheering u on ur just lieing and your opposing cars you r cheeting! If you cait put in the work. Just fill u trunk or bed of truck wit concret let everyone kn. andv if u kn someone is weighted call them on it or u just as bad that's why they restricted num of batts try make a even comp


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

I say fuck it I'm putten 4 pistons to the nose wit 8 batts gauranteed 40s n the 63 lmao


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Maybe the 63 will atleast b painted b4 westside then all ill need is a trailor lol


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

17 more days


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Sorry I had a weak moment. Lol


:roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Erika CCE said:


> :roflmao:


What lol it happens


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

7231981 said:


> I say fuck it I'm putten 4 pistons to the nose wit 8 batts gauranteed 40s n the 63 lmao


Dam j


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

STL_PETEY_G said:


> Dam j


Lol I've never ran a piston ..I've always ran single cce fatboys an best I've done is mid 40s ..but I think ima run a piston this yr an see what happens


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

7231981 said:


> Lol I've never ran a piston ..I've always ran single cce fatboys an best I've done is mid 40s ..but I think ima run a piston this yr an see what happens


Like I said John the only way your going to hit bumper is put 20 batts and 6 pistons. Then just then u might hit it.


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

7231981 said:


> I say fuck it I'm putten 4 pistons to the nose wit 8 batts gauranteed 40s n the 63 lmao


:nosad: :facepalm:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

7231981 said:


> thanks for the motivation fromm ..I'm gonna enjoy breaken you off this yr..an nate u know n y eyes ur part of our family so watch yo mouth fool lol


:nono: :run: but we will see soon, may the best man win


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

SPOOON said:


> :nono: :run: but we will see soon, may the best man win


You don't stand a chance


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

well looks like u guys will be having fun, not going to make it, moving to florida so wifey dont want me to spend any money, Big charley holla at me when u get a chance.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ahhhh just skip a car payment ,that's what we do lol.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

pinky in vegas fools;;;with BIG AL


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

im ready


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

DIPN714 said:


> pinky in vegas fools;;;with BIG AL


Good times right there


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

redline said:


> im ready
> View attachment 434303


Wut up homie ??


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

matdogg said:


> Wut up homie ??


You off the couch yet lol


----------



## 2lo4u (Feb 3, 2012)

where is this held at ?? this will be our first year attending ! not hopping , but may enter in the car show ?? please give me info and address !! Thanx Mike D H-town W.V.


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

2lo4u said:


> where is this held at ?? this will be our first year attending ! not hopping , but may enter in the car show ?? please give me info and address !! Thanx Mike D H-town W.V.


Here yah go homie ....

http://www.carlcasper.com/application_page.html


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

7231981 said:


> You don't stand a chance


:twak:


----------



## 2lo4u (Feb 3, 2012)

BIG UPZ -- 412 !!! GOOD LOOKIN OUT !!


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Anybody got a nice 63 bumper..I'm gonna need one


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

I got one ,


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

redline said:


> im ready
> View attachment 434303


:wow:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Pinky Bitches said:


> You off the couch yet lol


We got plenty of time maybe next week I will start.lol


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Pinky Bitches said:


> I got one ,


Cool is it n good shape..I'm trien to get shit lined up so it can get painted after casper..atleast b4 backbumperbash an westside bc byb is goen to both this yr


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

matdogg said:


> Wut up homie ??


whats good wit u matt?inbox me ur number.


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

7231981 said:


> Cool is it n good shape..I'm trien to get shit lined up so it can get painted after casper..atleast b4 backbumperbash an westside bc byb is goen to both this yr


I not go b/b/b long as it is at the hotel said that last year and DIDN'T wont go this year if it's dar again I'm sure they DIDNOT miss me but from what I heard they missed alot of peep


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

sledcross said:


> I not go b/b/b long as it is at the hotel said that last year and DIDN'T wont go this year if it's dar again I'm sure they DIDNOT miss me but from what I heard they missed alot of peep



From what I read on here it is going back to the way it was. Memorial day weekend, show/hop at the park.. Looking forward to it


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

STREET DOUBLE NO WEIGHT!!!


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

matdogg said:


> STREET DOUBLE NO WEIGHT!!!


Git it son!


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

sledcross said:


> I not go b/b/b long as it is at the hotel said that last year and DIDN'T wont go this year if it's dar again I'm sure they DIDNOT miss me but from what I heard they missed alot of peep


Calm down og triple og  it ll be at the park I done confirmed it


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

matdogg said:


> STREET DOUBLE NO WEIGHT!!!


Justa swangen lol..can't wait to bust yo ass too  j/k 2 more weeks an its on..all I want for xmas is to bust fromms ass again then ill sleep better lol..no bs I can't wait to see everybody an kick it an hop .I hope everyone is on bumper ..so we can tell bruce to keep his chipper stickers lol


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

7231981 said:


> Justa swangen lol..can't wait to bust yo ass too  j/k 2 more weeks an its on..all I want for xmas is to bust fromms ass again then ill sleep better lol..no bs I can't wait to see everybody an kick it an hop .I hope everyone is on bumper ..so we can tell bruce to keep his chipper stickers lol


ok john lets really think about this you cant really brag you won when was to close too call. so u i let you have it, cuz i felt sorry for you from me busting your CHIPPING ASS all the other times!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

2lo4u said:


> BIG UPZ -- 412 !!! GOOD LOOKIN OUT !!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

SPOOON said:


> ok john lets really think about this you cant really brag you won when was to close too call. so u i let you have it, cuz i felt sorry for you from me busting your CHIPPING ASS all the other times!!!!! :thumbsup:


Ouch ..y u gotta bring up old stuff fucker  by the way u should by this 62 4 dr I got 2500 48k og miles in very good shape ...on another note like u said may the best man win


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

You guys both double pump.now ?


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm going to brake them both off.lol


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

Ohh shyt there goes the naborhood


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Mines still single


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

matdogg said:


> I'm going to brake them both off.lol


Sounds good.....how bout if I'm higher Friday night then u supply the party if your higher Friday night then ill supply the party favors


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Sounds good to me ....you better get to work or start saving your money .lol if you go from 40's to 70 in one year I will be more than happy to get you F#@ked up.


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Thinken bout throwen my 14s on ...I know wit 13s I don't stand a chance against u....


----------



## bambalam (Sep 10, 2010)

Ya might wanna throw some 18s on. Then you'd be closer.


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

matdogg said:


> Sounds good to me ....you better get to work or start saving your money .lol if you go from 40's to 70 in one year I will be more than happy to get you F#@ked up.


Its def a lot more then 40s now ..idk bout 70s but its maxed out in rear without modifien the rear suspension..so if its close to seventys the partys on u lol


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

lots of checks being written lol......im juss sayin....


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Gonna test the car tomorrow after I put in the new batteries


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

187_Regal said:


> lots of checks being written lol......im juss sayin....


We thought u was payen the bill bigbankhank


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

bambalam said:


> Ya might wanna throw some 18s on. Then you'd be closer.



DAMN:roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

187_Regal said:


> lots of checks being written lol......im juss sayin....


 I'm predicting a Westside 1st and 2 nd in double pump.lol. ,if we get the wagon done in time


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

t
t
t


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

187_Regal said:


> lots of checks being written lol......im juss sayin....



someone give russ his chew toy and tell him to get back on the damn porch :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

Pinky Bitches said:


> You guys both double pump.now ?


Nope I'm still SINGLE PUMP KING around this parts :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

7231981 said:


> Thinken bout throwen my 14s on ...I know wit 13s I don't stand a chance against u....



Go ahead John throw some 14's on it, that will just give me some more shit to bust your head on, when I beat you with 13's :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

SPOOON said:


> Nope I'm still SINGLE PUMP KING around this parts :biggrin:


Last I checked the crown was between us both but its ok homie...i m man enough to admit u an matt have both busted my ass 3 yrs str8 bc I couldn't keep my shit from catchen on fire or blowen apart..but now days its all wired properly an hitten like a 63 should ..so be ready for a ass whippen like uve never had..an if my pitbull frame hadn't broke an backbumperbash ur ass woulda been spanked then too..but since it broke on the 3rd lick it was a tie I guess ----.....regaurdless ur still my buddy that I wanna buttrape


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

bambalam said:


> Ya might wanna throw some 18s on. Then you'd be closer.


Idk bout that homie ..matt has 15 yrs experience on me but he knows every yr I show him respect an continue gunnen for him every yr.


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

where is the show? and what is the best day to go?? thanks


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

7231981 said:


> Last I checked the crown was between us both but its ok homie...i m man enough to admit u an matt have both busted my ass 3 yrs str8 bc I couldn't keep my shit from catchen on fire or blowen apart..but now days its all wired properly an hitten like a 63 should ..so be ready for a ass whippen like uve never had..an if my pitbull frame hadn't broke an backbumperbash ur ass woulda been spanked then too..but since it broke on the 3rd lick it was a tie I guess ----.....regaurdless ur still my buddy that I wanna buttrape


thing is at bumper bash i was hopping your ass with a blown pump head seal that was leaking, you are supposed to keep up with tightening your bolts on your a arms, so when you hop or just hitting the car with loose bolts in the frame will wear the frame out.

because my PITBULL FRAME along with many others are still going strong:twak:


BUTTRAPE :twak: :buttkick: :scrutinize:  DO YOU BUTTRAPE ALL YOUR BUDDIES, OR IS THAT A CAR CLUB REQUIREMENT :banghead:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

7231981 said:


> Last I checked the crown was between us both but its ok homie...i m man enough to admit u an matt have both busted my ass 3 yrs str8 bc I couldn't keep my shit from catchen on fire or blowen apart..but now days its all wired properly an hitten like a 63 should ..so be ready for a ass whippen like uve never had..an if my pitbull frame hadn't broke an backbumperbash ur ass woulda been spanked then too..but since it broke on the 3rd lick it was a tie I guess ----.....regaurdless ur still my buddy that I wanna buttrape



I m just going to sit back and watch you 2 battle it out.lol


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

matdogg said:


> I m just going to sit back and watch you 2 battle it out.lol


bring your popcorn, because its going DOWN


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

Wassup spoon


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

STL_PETEY_G said:


> Wassup spoon



whats boi, you coming to the show


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

Yes sirr and u no it if thangs go rite mite be brangin sumin


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

SPOON!!!!! LOL you better be back on point, sounds like a whole lotta mess your talkin'  Lookis like some grudge matches are already brewin' NOSE'EM UP!!!! :ninja::drama:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

matdogg said:


> I'm going to brake them both off.lol


:run::drama:


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

:drama::facepalm:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Bump


----------



## reality (Feb 14, 2012)

7231981 said:


> Kiss my ass nate lol.......just did a count an if all goes as planned byb will have 10 single pumps an one double..not bad for a lil club like us


lol so what you are really saying is, you guys are takeing 7 cars and the rest prolly trucks 4 of the cars wont move from their spot and 2 wont hop no higher then 12" and one may do 30". as for the trucks they prolly wont do shit either and are great for a beginner or someone who cant get a car to do numbers. if your hoppin a truck it should be doin 70+. so kuddos to the lil club takeing up space for real cars


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

See everyone next week


----------



## bambalam (Sep 10, 2010)

Pjay said:


> See everyone next week


Did u get that car Workin yet.


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Pjay said:


> See everyone next week


Can't wait PARTY!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Getting close ...


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

bambalam said:


> Did u get that car Workin yet.


Of course talked to ur bro yesterday


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

matdogg said:


> Can't wait PARTY!!!!!!!


yes sir


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Pjay said:


> yes sir


I second that ,,lol.


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

8 days till the party starts


----------



## bambalam (Sep 10, 2010)

Pjay said:


> Of course talked to ur bro yesterday


Sweet:thumbsup: Yeah he told me you called. See ya next week have a safe trip.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

I'M SO READY TO GO.:h5::sprint:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

flaked85 said:


> I'M SO READY TO GO.:h5::sprint:


When's your flight get in?


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

Mr. 412 said:


> When's your flight get in?


I LAND IN KENTUCKY AT 4:30 PM


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

Me and some of the homies will already be there


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Westside will be in Friday morning ish lol


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

7231981 said:


> We thought u was payen the bill bigbankhank


im broke and that isnt a joke lol......my dog is on the porch this year......im juss sayin there is alot of jawin lol


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

SPOOON said:


> someone give russ his chew toy and tell him to get back on the damn porch :biggrin:


:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:

you just better make sure your not pushing your car around in the pit all weekend lol


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

SPOOON said:


> Nope I'm still SINGLE PUMP KING around this parts :biggrin:


i guess you forgot about a cadillac bustin your ass huh......you better go start talkin to those boys with the s10's with that shit lol


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Westside will be in Friday morning ish lol


:thumbsup: That's what were doing too. Leaving Pittsburgh round 5 or 6am with about a 6hr drive or so I think.


flaked85 said:


> I LAND IN KENTUCKY AT 4:30 PM


OK Cool, I'll hit you up when we get there - cause I think BJ wants to stop at the open house at CCE


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

Tic Tock ....


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Westside will be in Friday morning ish lol


Westside cc will b there friday afternoon and cant wait we love partys haha..

t
t
t


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

flaked85 said:


> I LAND IN KENTUCKY AT 4:30 PM


We prob get there same as u we driving ill hit u homie


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

cripn8ez said:


> We prob get there same as u we driving ill hit u homie


Fri or Sat?


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

Be down that Sat to check out the action......


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

88888888888 daysssssaa


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Comin down sat to get my party on........if you see fat bald headed guy streaking down hotel hall ways don't be alarmed its just me


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> Be down that Sat to check out the action......


holla atcha boy lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

187_Regal said:


> holla atcha boy lol


Hey boy lol


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Hey boy lol


Whatup Pank???

I'm coming down for the show this year.. We have a regional meeting for the club and I thought it would be cool to meet some of the guys I haven't met AND see a good hop..

Wanna swing by the D and pick up the ACE on your way down???


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

I got my new tow pig yesterday I'm ready to hit the road this summer


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

1 week away me & my WestSide C.C. homies will be on the road headed that way ...........West West....


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Whatup Pank???
> 
> I'm coming down for the show this year.. We have a regional meeting for the club and I thought it would be cool to meet some of the guys I haven't met AND see a good hop..
> 
> Wanna swing by the D and pick up the ACE on your way down???


Good deal brotha ,,well see u there.


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

matdogg said:


> I got my new tow pig yesterday I'm ready to hit the road this summer


whooohooo thats nice!!!!


----------



## LANDITO (Dec 16, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice


matdogg said:


> I got my new tow pig yesterday I'm ready to hit the road this summer


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

matdogg said:


> I got my new tow pig yesterday I'm ready to hit the road this summer


Thats them deep pockets son!!!!!!!


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks every one..and no deep pockets here just credit.lol


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

i need to borrow yo car in my felisha voice


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

STL_PETEY_G said:


> i need to borrow yo car in my felisha voice


thats your always time voice


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Ttmft


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

matdogg said:


> Thanks every one..and no deep pockets here just credit.lol


That rigs bigger then the house in front of it! Lol


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

REV. chuck said:


> thats your always time voice


U Lil fuck ill make sure ill bring yo lady to casper


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> That rigs bigger then the house in front of it! Lol


Haha.thats In my moms hood it is bigger then the house.lol


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

187_Regal said:


> holla atcha boy lol


Fo Sho hommie.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Team CCE said:


> The show will be the weekend of Feb.24-26. The rules are simple.........1-as long as the lower trailing arms are factory length and are mounted it the factory location you will not be in the radical class. The classes will be the same as every year. Single, double, radical, truck, and dance. 2-Tire size will be limited to 205-75-14 max. 3-number of batteries will be limited to 10-SINGLE PUMP, 14-DOUBLE PUMP, and RADICAL is UNLIMITED. 4-Getting stuck does not count. If you stick you will be considered DQ for that round. Remember you have 4 chances to compete. Your score will be irrelevant and will not be recorded or announced. 5-Unsportsman like conduct will be grounds for disqualification and you will be escorted off the fair grounds with NO refunds. You will also not be allowed back at future events. This is a family event so lets act accordingly. 6-chains are mandatory for the front, if you don't have them you will NOT be allowed to compete. Don't show up with some last minute chain off your kids swing set. This is for SAFETY. 7-front batteries MUST BE securely mounted, this will be checked by judges. 8- ALL vehicles will be inspected....which requires you to open your trunk and lock the back up for inspection when required for that class. There is NO debate about these rules, NO EXCEPTIONS.
> There is about three months till the show, so pass the word around. NO EXCUSES. Majority of vehicles already are built within these rules.


Just a reminder, READ CAREFULLY!!!!! This is set in stone and vehicles will be inspected. :thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*CCE HYDRAULICS / COOL CARS INC Would like to invite you to our "OPEN HOUSE" on Friday 24th , the 1st day of the CARL CASPER SHOW.​**

We know alot of you will be in town for this occasion, So we'd like to take the opportunity to hang out/mingle with U & also you'll have the chance to check out the Shop & some products in person!!!!!
​**

We'll have FREE food & drinks (Spinellis Pizza) 

We'll be open normal hours .... 9:00am to 6:00pm

See ya'll Soon.!!!!​*


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

CCE_GiRL said:


> *CCE HYDRAULICS / COOL CARS INC Would like to invite you to our "OPEN HOUSE" on Friday 24th , the 1st day of the CARL CASPER SHOW.​**
> 
> We know alot of you will be in town for this occasion, So we'd like to take the opportunity to hang out/mingle with U & also you'll have the chance to check out the Shop & some products in person!!!!!
> ​**
> ...




Free BEER?????.LOL


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

matdogg said:


> Free BEER?????.LOL


*LOL.... No Matt, No beer for u!!!! There will be no Alcohol at the Shop.... So Don't get EXCITED!!! *


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

What if we bring our own lol. Get started early


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

What if I bring hawaiian punch.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

STL_PETEY_G said:


> U Lil fuck ill make sure ill bring yo lady to casper


lol ill be in town saturday heading out saturday night


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

Be there all weekend


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

187_Regal said:


> :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
> 
> you just better make sure your not pushing your car around in the pit all weekend lol



:nono:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

187_Regal said:


> i guess you forgot about a cadillac bustin your ass huh......you better go start talkin to those boys with the s10's with that shit lol


NO I DIDN'T FORGET THAT PIC IS JESSE'S CALLER ID, SO NO I DID'T DICK!!!!!:scrutinize: 

I ALSO REDEEMED MYSELF BIG TIME , SO IF YOU FORGOT ABOUT THAT GO OUT IN THE GARAGE WERE YOUR LIL PUPPY DOG SLEEPING, AND TAKE A SLEDGE HAMMER TO THE FLOOR THEN YOU WILL REMEMBER MY BUMPER MASHING THE FLOOR :twak: :h5:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

Team CCE said:


> SPOON!!!!! LOL you better be back on point, sounds like a whole lotta mess your talkin'  Lookis like some grudge matches are already brewin' NOSE'EM UP!!!! :ninja::drama:



SUP BUDDY, I GOTTA FIND THAT POINT AGAIN BUT ILL FIND IT :thumbsup:


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

187_Regal said:


> i guess you forgot about a cadillac bustin your ass huh......you better go start talkin to those boys with the s10's with that shit lol


Hey hey hey don't drag us is y'all fued ain't soco double ? If doubled a dime. I have a 20 dat would do a backflip. Lol or at least have something to smoke


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

SPOOON said:


> NO I DIDN'T FORGET THAT PIC IS JESSE'S CALLER ID, SO NO I DID'T DICK!!!!!:scrutinize:
> 
> I ALSO REDEEMED MYSELF BIG TIME , SO IF YOU FORGOT ABOUT THAT GO OUT IN THE GARAGE WERE YOUR LIL PUPPY DOG SLEEPING, AND TAKE A SLEDGE HAMMER TO THE FLOOR THEN YOU WILL REMEMBER MY BUMPER MASHING THE FLOOR :twak: :h5:


. Lol ha haaaheheeee snicker laugh and haaaa


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Team CCE said:


> Just a reminder, READ CAREFULLY!!!!! This is set in stone and vehicles will be inspected. :thumbsup:


So what's the rules if u run 6 pistons an 20 batts


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

7231981 said:


> So what's the rules if u run 6 pistons an 20 batts


Jus sayen


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

7231981 said:


> So what's the rules if u run 6 pistons an 20 batts


About time u took my advice on that.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

7231981 said:


> So what's the rules if u run 6 pistons an 20 batts


That puts u in my world ,and that's a guaranteed ass whoopin lol


----------



## MR87LS (Jan 5, 2011)

Pinky Bitches said:


> That puts u in my world ,and that's a guaranteed ass whoopin lol


Damn J , Midwest baby


----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)

What's up homies looking forward to meeting some of u at the show it's our first year going BOUNDED CC see y'all there!


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Pinky Bitches said:


> That puts u in my world ,and that's a guaranteed ass whoopin lol


Good lord that's def a ass whoopen now I know y I never talk shit to u..just matt lol ...5 days homies can't wait to kick it with everyone ..I gotta invest n truck an trailor for the out of town shows ..seeing everyone once or maybe twice a yr just ain't cutten it ..see everyone n a few days..gotta get back to work


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

7231981 said:


> Good lord that's def a ass whoopen now I know y I never talk shit to u..just matt lol ...5 days homies can't wait to kick it with everyone ..I gotta invest n truck an trailor for the out of town shows ..seeing everyone once or maybe twice a yr just ain't cutten it ..see everyone n a few days..gotta get back to work


Yeah cause u fukers need to make our picnic for sure , we likes to party lol


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

Goodmorning riderz


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Damnit fukers ,that's the same weekend as majestics Detroit ,,


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

3 days to go!!!!


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

looking forward to see'n sum of you ugly fukers this weekend!


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:werd:ttmft


----------



## MR87LS (Jan 5, 2011)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Damnit fukers ,that's the same weekend as majestics Detroit ,,


J dont be going up there and be gettn whoppd on & I gotta bail you put lol ima hit you up when I get in town friday


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

MR87LS said:


> J dont be going up there and be gettn whoppd on & I gotta bail you put lol ima hit you up when I get in town friday


Cool ,we should be at the cce open house for awhile ,taking the pink there to get the new stickers put on her while we there


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

MR87LS said:


> J dont be going up there and be gettn whoppd on & I gotta bail you put lol ima hit you up when I get in town friday


bring your note book twan


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

ITS GONNA BE SERIOUS.YO PETEY YOU BETTER HAVE ON YOUR DANCIN SHOES.LOL


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Damnit fukers ,that's the same weekend as majestics Detroit ,,



SOME THANGS NEVER CHANGE.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

flaked85 said:


> SOME THANGS NEVER CHANGE.


Yeah two good shows ,same weekend. Sucks ass


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

Stickz said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

flaked85 said:


> SOME THANGS NEVER CHANGE.


I been workn on my hammer moves listening to u can't touch this


----------



## MR87LS (Jan 5, 2011)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Cool ,we should be at the cce open house for awhile ,taking the pink there to get the new stickers put on her while we there


Cool see you there


----------



## MR87LS (Jan 5, 2011)

REV. chuck said:


> bring your note book twan


I am cause I know you cant read or write lol see you sat fucker


----------



## MR87LS (Jan 5, 2011)

flaked85 said:


> ITS GONNA BE SERIOUS.YO PETEY YOU BETTER HAVE ON YOUR DANCIN SHOES.LOL


D , that ninja dont know what shoes is


----------



## MR87LS (Jan 5, 2011)

STL_PETEY_G said:


> I been workn on my hammer moves listening to u can't touch this


Lil bro I seen you dance you look like a dark pee-wee herman


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

Fool i saw u doin the funky chicken wit 2 left shoes


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

any cars going be for sale out there this weekend ?


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Pinky Bitches said:


> That puts u in my world ,and that's a guaranteed ass whoopin lol


I wanna play


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

QCC said:


> any cars going be for sale out there this weekend ?


What u lookn for and how much got an ls 3500


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Pjay said:


> I wanna play


It's already been brought lol.


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

see u guys friday


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Just put the cce telescopic cylinders in. This bitch is hammered on the ground ,,were going to plan B lol. Not enough time to get the cool pumps chad made in here ,,so just throwing some old junk in there tomorrow for thus weekend


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

7231981 said:


> So what's the rules if u run 6 pistons an 20 batts [/
> Um........radical class. :twak:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Team CCE said:


> 7231981 said:
> 
> 
> > So what's the rules if u run 6 pistons an 20 batts [/
> ...


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

QCC said:


> any cars going be for sale out there this weekend ?


Shit I got u a 62 4 dr you can drive home for 2200 48k og miles 327sbc


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I'm actually coming down Saturday. Haven't been to this show in years... Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> I'm actually coming down Saturday. Haven't been to this show in years... Hope to see everyone there.


Yeah Right......


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Look'n forward to it ...


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

looking forward to seeing everyone this weekend


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Pinky Bitches said:


> It's already been brought lol.


:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

STL_PETEY_G said:


> see u guys friday





61 Impala on 3 said:


> I'm actually coming down Saturday. Haven't been to this show in years... Hope to see everyone there.


*
On behalf of Team CCE, I'd like to wish everyone a safe trip.!!!​**We'll see you guys at the OPEN HOUSE/ THE SHOW!!!!​**Looks like it's going to be a GrEat ShoW!!!!:thumbsup: See y'all Soon!!!!
​*


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

fo sale

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/301604-1987-buick-regal-3.html


----------



## J.F.L (Sep 6, 2009)

TRU RYDAZ C.C. LOADED N READY TO HEAD OUT LEAVIN NEW MEXICO IN A BIT SEE YA THURSDAY NIGHT


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I'll be there Saturday see you fuckers there


----------



## 2lo4u (Feb 3, 2012)

Mr. 412 said:


> Look'n forward to it ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL EMER (Dec 13, 2009)

I can't miss it !!!!


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

63s on charge lincolns cleaned an charged just gotta swope springs an put pumphead n an the lincolns ready..63 needs bath realllllly bad an it ll b ready..but as big charlie says being pretty don't make it hop so if it rains fuck it..I'm bringen a dirty 63 banger


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Bump-er nomsayin..... I will be servin asses on the highway lol no ****


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Anybody wanna paint the 63 tonight needs a lil body work an sprayed lol


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

STL STREET DREAMZ getn ready for the highway


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

Cleaned truck up a lil then it rains like hell sounds bout rite


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

7231981 said:


> Anybody wanna paint the 63 tonight needs a lil body work an sprayed lol


bring it to cALI WE WILL DO A BACKYARD BOOGIE ON IT TONIGHT''LOL


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

wats the best hotell or motell?


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Westside cc is ready to jump on high way c u guys tomorrow lookin forword to having a good time and c n sum hoppers do yhe dam thang..


t
t
t


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Safe travels to all who have to endure ...


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

STL_PETEY_G said:


> STL STREET DREAMZ getn ready for the highway


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

cripn8ez said:


> Westside cc is ready to jump on high way c u guys tomorrow lookin forword to having a good time and c n sum hoppers do yhe dam thang..
> 
> 
> t
> ...


we already here waiting to hop


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Pjay said:


> we already here waiting to hop


Sounds like a plan dont think im bringing kush86 it just aint acting rt fucc owell. ill bring sum fritos for the chipers lol... just jumped on the fly way see ya n 8 hrs lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Westside on our way


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

On fly way smashin whoop whoop yay yay


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

What time is the hop on Sat?


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> What time is the hop on Sat?


2pm. And8 pm


----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)

Can anybody tell me we wanna bring a couple rides lowriders not to hop just show how much is entry fee for cars


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

guero vaquero said:


> Can anybody tell me we wanna bring a couple rides lowriders not to hop just show how much is entry fee for cars


to late homie...move in was yesterday and you have to send pics and get approved


----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)

stinking lincoln said:


> to late homie...move in was yesterday and you have to send pics and get approved


Damn that sucks we been bustin r ass to get rides ready it's our first year damn


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

guero vaquero said:


> Damn that sucks we been bustin r ass to get rides ready it's our first year damn


Yea you gotta send your stuff in a few weeks in advance and move in date for show cars are on the thursday before the show


----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)

GoodTimes317 said:


> Yea you gotta send your stuff in a few weeks in advance and move in date for show cars are on the thursday before the show


Damn guess we know now probably still gonna come check it out!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Yea tht was a reson i didnt bring kush i.herd same thing? we here just eating now and prob hit walmart its guccin cold out here i pacced light lol. where everyone gonna b at tonite...


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Cce shop closed where everyone at and adress to the place of show?


----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)

Is anybody gonna be cruising up there Saturday


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Found it


----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)

Can u still enter the hop


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

cripn8ez said:


> Found it


:buttkick: Big ass convetion center in the middle of town foo


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

GoodTimes317 said:


> Yea you gotta send your stuff in a few weeks in advance and move in date for show cars are on the thursday before the show


Yup, did all that last year.

It's a serious show. lol


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

just left show sum ok hoppin pinky and his crew hot hops lol we c whts tomorrow brings....


where is the after party tonite?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

ill be roaming the show tomorrow night see everyone out there maybe


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

REV. chuck said:


> ill be roaming the show tomorrow night see everyone out there maybe


:shocked:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

REV. chuck said:


> ill be roaming the show tomorrow night see everyone out there maybe



fooo u better not b wearing red!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


its a cool show


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

rivman said:


> :buttkick: Big ass convetion center in the middle of town foo


:h5: give me a call when you get into town bish :cheesy:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Sorry to disappoint everyone wit the 63 ..tonight was first time I touched the switch since we made it a double..if my happy ass can get my timing right it ll tag bumper tomorrow I promise


----------



## 2lo4u (Feb 3, 2012)

ROLLN OUT @8AM . 3 HR TRIP ..BE OUR FIRST YEAR THERE !! PUMPD TO SEE SOME HOPPN AND SWEET ASS LOWLOWZ !! I WISH MINE WAS DUN , MAYBE NEXT YEAR ,,,,HOPE TO MAKE A FEW CONNECTS WHILE UP .... THERS NO LOWZ AROUND ME " SOLO ROLLAR "


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

7231981 said:


> Sorry to disappoint everyone wit the 63 ..tonight was first time I touched the switch since we made it a double..if my happy ass can get my timing right it ll tag bumper tomorrow I promise


The blk one? hey that imp nice


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

cripn8ez said:


> fooo u better not b wearing red!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol
> 
> 
> its a cool show


last year was the first time i missed it in 4 years


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

This my 1st its cool man i hate not having a ride here tho i know kush would do nice wit all the other inches handed out today haha hot me tm loc im at strip club now... anyone around we b at godfathers


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

Hope all the out of towners r enjoying the local show


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

NO-WAY said:


> Hope all the out of towners r enjoying the local show


Im enjoying godfathers rt now lol


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

finalloy made it,ima post up at da hamps.got in da ville to late,but best believe fa sho im there tama.drove my shit no trailor,and gon drive it bk. good luc to the competions and fun to us all,jah bless and good fkin nite


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Man who eva up still westside cc charlotte is at the godfathers chillin down road frm show


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Dont for get tha connection pic nic may 6th haja whoop whoop more yak jaja


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

-Cookie- said:


> :h5: give me a call when you get into town bish :cheesy:


Will do, fawker


----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)

BOUNDED CC in the house where's everybody at we got here early so we setting in wal Mart parking lot anybody out this early!


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

rivman said:


> Yup, did all that last year.
> 
> It's a serious show. lol


yea i feel that. My caddy was there last year in front of your cutlass!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Great turnout, everybody 's cars are lookign and wrking GREAT! Even for Sand bagging I seen ALOT of street cars doing NICE! 30 inches is harder to come by than it looks so much props to everyone! And the lowriders on the floor this year are beautiful! ALot of hometown Impalas repping, even a few euros from back in the day including Louisville's first cover car "Grape nutz" I'm so excited for not only yhte show but th ecity this year. It'll be a fun summer riding wit everyone, went last night when I got off work for a lil bit, I'm going back this time wit my daughter when I get off today..


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

GoodTimes317 said:


> yea i feel that. My caddy was there last year in front of your cutlass!!!


I member that. 

On the way!


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

We putting the Lincoln on the bumper tonight... Or atleast try...


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Day 1 was off tha chain as yinz can see ...

see you fuck face's today !!!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Just checked in at the Crown!:run:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

rivman said:


> Just checked in at the Crown!:run:


foo we at the hampton next door


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Mr. 412 said:


> Day 1 was off tha chain as yinz can see ...
> 
> see you fuck face's today !!!



haha yea he was perrty faded last nite lol

had a g time n the pit get more inches today tho:fool2:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

is ne body gon cruise around diz bih today afta the sho or fo? im dwn to ride flex wateva,,chillin at the hamps 270 9948107


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

erb hancocc said:


> is ne body gon cruise around diz bih today afta the sho or fo? im dwn to ride flex wateva,,chillin at the hamps 270 9948107


westside cc charlotte is at hampton also


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

hitcha boi up den lets get it craccin


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

erb hancocc said:


> hitcha boi up den lets get it craccin


we on way bacc up there now man last nite was wild lol


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

good ass hoppin and goos ass people and good azzes all around this place lol


----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)

Hell yea great show badass hop off many varieties of cars and trucks definately be back!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

guero vaquero said:


> Hell yea great show badass hop off many varieties of cars and trucks definately be back!


good seeing u guys again. r u at home already


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

cwb4eva said:


> :drama:



chillin wit ur homie rt now


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

cripn8ez said:


> chillin wit ur homie rt now


Joo foos going to the Galespie?


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

rivman said:


> Joo foos going to the Galespie?



prob u foos going? ride over here to the hampton


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Any word on the hop?


----------



## 2lo4u (Feb 3, 2012)

WE HAD A GREAT TIME TODAY AT THE SHOW !! 
SEEN SOME VERY CLEAN LOWZ !! 
CANT WAIT TILL MINE IS FINISHED !!I
BIG UPS TO EVERYONE THERE ,,, EVERY 1 WAS VERY COOL 
SEEN THE LOUISVILLE CLUBS REP-N THA SHOW ,, U DUDES MUST HAVE BEEN 100 DEEP !! 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

kicd it wit westside cc...man yall nikkas cool as hell big up'z from da homie erb...and yall cant b stankin up our kentucky hotels lmao sho was the bomb tho!!!!!uffin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

SHOOOOOOOOW PICS...


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

cripn8ez said:


> The blk one? hey that imp nice


Thanks homie..I got some tweeken to do but ill get it were I want it soon...hope everyone has a safe trip home Sunday an hope to see everyone back next yr..if I can get truck an trailor ill b goen to some out of town shows this yr


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

Looked like a great show this yr. More pics pls if possible. Women included as well pls :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

ttmft!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

:thumbsup:



rivman said:


> SHOOOOOOOOW PICS...


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

:worship:


rivman;152063
44 said:


>


----------



## impalajoe71 (May 13, 2008)

Great show! We had a blast, the hop was great, havnt seen anything like that for years since lowrider was in Indy years ago!


----------



## J.F.L (Sep 6, 2009)

GREAT SHOW ....TRU RYDAZ ....BLACKMAGIC HYDRAULICS..WESTSIDE C.C. HAD A BLAST GREAT HOP


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

rivman said:


> Joo foos going to the Galespie?


:twak: lazy foo


----------



## DRLOWZ (Jul 30, 2001)

Some pics I took:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.200340466740879.44230.163217650453161&type=1


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

-Cookie- said:


> :twak: lazy foo


I recall SOMEONE not being there last year!


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

rivman said:


> I recall SOMEONE not being there last year!


Thats old news. You were supposed to make it. Must be hell gettin old :cheesy:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Jus' a quick posting from a great weekend; 

Gonna take a sec to get to the rest due to just loosing a dear, dear friend ...

but stay tuned!


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

LA CURA said:


> Looked like a great show this yr. More pics pls if possible. Women included as well pls :biggrin:


the women out and about were nice, strip club dont waste ur time or money, 
they some baby makers and corn bread eaters


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Had a great time as usual. Even though the pink was on bumper every hop. She wasn't acting right and stuck a couple times and for that I apologize lol. Im not fond of being a statue lol even though the crowd loves it.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Had a great time as usual. Even though the pink was on bumper every hop. She wasn't acting right and stuck a couple times and for that I apologize lol. Im not fond of being a statue lol even though the crowd loves it.


 ya did ya thang tho bruh......i was there:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Thanks Bro


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

dats wazzz up, all fams gettn 2gethr bustn out clean lows n tappn switchs :h5:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Sorry I missed everyone this year.


----------



## lolumbr (Apr 20, 2004)

Here is a link to Rob Robertson and Ron Eggers​ hopping at the show this weekend for team Black Magic.. Check it out.. 

http://gaugemagazine.com/article/rob-robertson-sweeps-carl-caspers-20012-radic-1330369534/


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

WE HAD A GREAT TIME AT CASPERS.WE WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR WITH CARS.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

did pinky win da hop???????///


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

DIPN714 said:


> did pinky win da hop???????///


Heck no. Lol. I'm the peoples champ though ha ha. Everyone loves the PINK ..robs TOYPALA won ,hit 114


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

Great time,will be back!


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

cwb4eva said:


> dats wazzz up, all fams gettn 2gethr bustn out clean lows n tappn switchs :h5:


 fa sho


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

DIPN714 said:


> did pinky win da hop???????///



HELL NAH BIG AL,YOU WOULD'VE GOT BROKE CLEAN FOOD OR GET STUCK FOR SURE.JUST SAYINRIDERS CHECK THE LINK

http://gaugemagazine.com/article/rob-robertson-sweeps-carl-caspers-20012-radic-1330369534/


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

There's some videos of the pink and the wagon on my Pinky topic


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

whos car? is there a build up thread, anyone know the color?



rivman said:


> SHOOOOOOOOW PICS...


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Vayzfinest said:


> whos car? is there a build up thread, anyone know the color?


Alex from Individuals Louisville. He doesn't get on layitlow or have a topic. It's a custom mix, one off color.


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Heck no. Lol. I'm the peoples champ though ha ha. Everyone loves the PINK ..robs TOYPALA won ,hit 114


Lmao


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hopen to have 63 dialed n an timed right...b4 bbb an westside..I don't like driven it very far but I will this yr..or rent a truck an trailor unless someone wants to haul it up there for me


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

7231981 said:


> Hopen to have 63 dialed n an timed right...b4 bbb an westside..I don't like driven it very far but I will this yr..or rent a truck an trailor unless someone wants to haul it up there for me


Cars badass homie ,you'll get it on bumper


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Here's is a little compilation of the show:






The show was huge! Great seeing and talking to a TON of people that I hadn't seen in a long long time!


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Had a great time as usual. Even though the pink was on bumper every hop. She wasn't acting right and stuck a couple times and for that I apologize lol.* Im not fond of being a statue lol* even though the crowd loves it.


Like this??? :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

-Cookie- said:


> Thats old news. You were supposed to make it. Must be hell gettin old :cheesy:


Haha. What a weenie.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Big Doe said:


> Alex from Individuals Louisville. He doesn't get on layitlow or have a topic. It's a custom mix, one off color.


Yea, what Doe said. Lol


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

This show was retarded fun. It should be illegal ... best show for hopping in midwest for sho .... Stevie d is a funny mofo!


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

That shit rhymed .. lol


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

Westside!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

p-funckimpala said:


> This show was retarded fun. It should be illegal ... best show for hopping in midwest for sho .... Stevie d is a funny mofo!


x412


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Westside


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

YO EVERYONE AT THE CARL CASPER SHOW WESTSIDE CAR CLUB CHARLOTTE HAD A FUCCIN BLAST AT THE SHOW AFTER AT THE SHITY STRIP CLUBS HAHA. YO PINKY U DID UR THING NOW I KNOW WHT MY COMP IS LIKE N PERSON HAHA RON AND BLK MAGIC DID THE DA THING ALSO GOOD MEETING U GUYS NOW I KNOW A FACE THT MY PARTYS COME FRM AND TAKE ALL DAY TO GET TO ME LOL JOKES HOMIE. ALSO GOOD MEETING ALL THE CLUBS THT WHERE THERE IT WAS SUM NICE CARS THERE AND SUM GOOD AZZ HOPPING ALMOST LIKE LA WITH OUT THE NOSING UP LOL. CCE U DID THE DAM THING ALSO GOOD TO MEET U GUYS TO. THE BIG "I" WOW NICE CARS AND GOOD TO MEEET U GUYS. ALL STREET DREAMZ CATS GOOD C N U GUYS AGAIN AND MEETING THE STL CHAPTER COOL CATS BIG LEN YO MY BAD FOR NOT GETTIN BACC AT CHA TO GET THAT DVD MAN U KNOW I B ALL OVER THE PLACE AT SHOWS LOL. IF I FOR GOT ANYONE MY BAD GOOD TO MEEET ALL U GUYS AND CHILL WE WSCC CHARLOTTE WILL DEFF. B THERE NEXT YR WITH A FEW OF OUR CARS NOW WE C HOW THE GET DOWN IS AND WHT IT TAKES FOR THE THRIP 8-9 HRS AINT BAD TTT FOR THE HOLE WEEK END. OH YEA IM STEELING ALL PIX HAHA AS SUM NO MY CAMARA WENT DEAD LOL..

I DIDNT HAVE OUR FLYER MADE IN TIME BUT HERE IS THE INFO HOPE ALL U GUYS CAN MAKE IT IT IS OUR 1ST GET DOWN AND ITS GONNA B NICE
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s31/PARAMOUNT72/THACONNECTIONPICNIC1.jpg
WELL EVERYONE MARK YOUR CALENDERS FOR MAY 6TH 2012 FOR THA CONNECTION PIC NIC BY WESTSIDE CC AND USO CC ITS GOING DOWN MAY 6TH IN GREENSBORO NC OKA T. HESTER PARK 3615 DEUTIA ST. 27407SHELTER #3 IT WILL B LIVE DJ TURTLE DOING THE SPINNING,FREE HOT DOGZ TILL THEY RUN OUT, GAMES, A HOP OFF (no pay out just trophys) PATTI DUKES DOING HER THING WITH SERVIN'EM DVDz ALSO ITS GOING TO B COVERED BY LOWRIDER MAGIZINE. HOPE TO C ALL THERE CUZ ALL IS WELCOME CLUBS TO SOLO RIDERS AND THERE FAMILYS. NO DRAMA OR POLITICS JUST GOOD GET DOWN LOWRIDING FUN WITH HOPEFULLY A BUNCH OF INCHES LOL. FLYERS AND MORE INFO TO COME SOON FLYER ARE BEING PRINTED NOW...












_yo thinking of getting everbody together sat the day b4 pic nic and all chillin u know get a head start like we all do at the O FEST?_

_here is a spot i found closest_

_*Amerihill iInn & Suites Greensboro**[/I
COLOR]
2600 Preddy Blvd., Greensboro, NC 27407
[COLOR=#49535A !important] [COLOR=#49535A !important] (336) 299-4612 
*__*‎

WE ALSO HAVE A TOPIC ON HERE FOR IT CHECC US OUT. THANX*_[/COLOR]​


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Heck no. Lol. I'm the peoples champ though ha ha. Everyone loves the PINK ..robs TOYPALA won ,hit 114[/QUOTE
> SO THATS HALF IMPALA AND HALF TOYATO RIGHT


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

DIPN714 said:


> Pinky Bitches said:
> 
> 
> > Heck no. Lol. I'm the peoples champ though ha ha. Everyone loves the PINK ..robs TOYPALA won ,hit 114[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

p-funckimpala said:


> This show was retarded fun. It should be illegal ... best show for hopping in midwest for sho .... Stevie d is a funny mofo!


Haha Fuck yeah the show was off the chain can't wait till next year Gunna have to drag my Lil chipper out there so I can tear it up with the bug dawgs haha was awesome to catch up with the family and meet some new cool peeps ,hospitality was great out there deffo gotta come back 


Last thing I gotta say is ,Fuck yo couch nikkah haha


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

Pinky Bitches said:


> DIPN714 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes sir.
> ...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

stevie d said:


> Pinky Bitches said:
> 
> 
> > Wassup panky
> ...


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey nice goin Cce crew. Looked like a blast. Ihopfully get there nxt one.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

Pinky Bitches said:


> stevie d said:
> 
> 
> > Getting ready to start fixing the pink lol. Go to my topic and watch the Pinky shuffle video. You make a cameo at the end ,its hilarious
> ...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

What's up everyone, We made it back lastnite safe and sound. 

Just wanted to say shoot a special thanks out to the CCE crew for showing us some real fun times, the hospitality was top notch, as well as the show. I wasn't too sure about hopping 3 or 4 times, but after doing so it was the best hop competition I have been to...

Also want to say thanks to everyone who kicked it with us.The *food ,drinks* and *girls* were amazing LOL...That little coment will prolly get me in trouble !!!!! 

Team _*"*_*Black Magic"* you all deserve a pat on the back, we put it down !!!!! and kept it 100% real.

I will definently do *Carl Casper* again....Till next year...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Nice cars there. Glad to see those of you who were glad to see me. Can't wait for this summer.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> What's up everyone, We made it back lastnite safe and sound.
> 
> Just wanted to say shoot a special thanks out to the CCE crew for showing us some real fun times, the hospitality was top notch, as well as the show. I wasn't too sure about hopping 3 or 4 times, but after doing so it was the best hop competition I have been to...
> 
> ...


Hell yeah the hospitality was awesome. The food was hella good too. That pork chop n ribeye steak burgers ate bad ass. Team Black Magic from the pacific ocean to new jersey. Putting it down! Btw ur a fackin bakkerd!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

CURBSIDEimagery said:


>


Bad ass pics cant wait to see more


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

THE CARL CASPER SHOW WAS ON POINT, WE HAD A BLAST! 
HERE ARE A COUPLE OF PICS THAT WE TOOK!


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

six4customs said:


> Hey nice goin Cce crew. Looked like a blast. Ihopfully get there nxt one.


*Yeah.... u better be here next year Mr.!!!! *


----------



## lownslow805 (Feb 29, 2012)

Looked like a good show!


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Hell yeah the hospitality was awesome. The food was hella good too. That pork chop n ribeye steak burgers ate bad ass. Team Black Magic from the pacific ocean to new jersey. Putting it down! Btw ur a fackin bakkerd!





BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> What's up everyone, We made it back lastnite safe and sound. Just wanted to say shoot a special thanks out to the CCE crew for showing us some real fun times, the hospitality was top notch, as well as the show. I wasn't too sure about hopping 3 or 4 times, but after doing so it was the best hop competition I have been to...Also want to say thanks to everyone who kicked it with us.The *food ,drinks* and *girls* were amazing LOL...That little coment will prolly get me in trouble !!!!! Team _*"*_*Black Magic"* you all deserve a pat on the back, we put it down !!!!! and kept it 100% real.I will definently do *Carl Casper* again....Till next year...


*It was awesome to finally meet all of you guys!!! so nice to finally put a face behind a name! *


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

dats a bad ass motor to do this


----------



## MR.859 (Aug 25, 2009)

GREAT TIME,CAINT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR COMES AROUND.GOT TO MEET ALOT OF GREAT PEOPLE.AND FINALLY MEET SOME MORE UCE "USO" MEMBERS,CAINT WAIT TILL ITS MY TIME TO GET A PLAUQE IN THE BACK OF MY LOW LOW..GUCCI JOHN HELD IT DOWN WITH ME.HAD A RETARDED FUN TIME OUT..
HOPE TOO SEE ERE BODY AT BUMPER BASH,THEN ON TO THE BIG BAD WEST SIDE LOWRIDER PICNIC..PANK N THE WEST SIDE CREW DID THE DAM THANG N THE HOP.N THE TOY PALA MANNNNNNNN...LOL GLAD TO SEE IT COME THRU..DEFENETLY A GREAT TURN OUT..


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

<IMG id=vbattach_444680 class=previewthumb alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=444680&stc=1" attachmentid="444680">


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

View attachment 444683


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks to everyone that made it out , Man we always have a blast, and We can't wait till next year..


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

lil more time it be bangin


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*BIG UP'S TO TEAM CCE.:thumbsup:. BRIAN,BRUCE & ALL THE CREW @ CCE.:h5:. I HAD A BLAST, & THE HOP WAS OFF THE CHAIN.:worship:. IT WAS NICE TO SEE EVERYONE HAVING FUN.. I EVEN HAD FRONT ROW SEATS TO NORMA IN ACTION..:drama:
CANT WAIT TO NEXT YEAR TO DO IT AGAIN.:naughty:.*_


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

MISTER STRANGER said:


>



NICE PICS WILL:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pacolf (Dec 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

big pimpin said:


> Here's is a little compilation of the show:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice video..


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

good meeting you.....hope you guys made a safe trip back to the dark side......lol...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

Sorry these are as late as they are; my worlds been fucked up ...

Hope yinz enjoy!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Sorry these are as late as they are; my worlds been fucked up ...
> 
> Hope yinz enjoy!



:thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> What's up everyone, We made it back lastnite safe and sound.
> 
> Just wanted to say shoot a special thanks out to the CCE crew for showing us some real fun times, the hospitality was top notch, as well as the show. I wasn't too sure about hopping 3 or 4 times, but after doing so it was the best hop competition I have been to...
> 
> ...


Glad yinz got home safe & sound ... Thanks for the HISTORY lesson OG, It was priceless to someone like me! :worship:



Pjay said:


> Bad ass pics cant wait to see more


P mutha fuck'n J !!! Thanks homie !!!



-Cookie- said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks homie; thats greatly appreciated!


----------



## ~SCORT~ (Sep 9, 2009)

Carl Casper Louisville KY 2012


----------



## ~SCORT~ (Sep 9, 2009)

Casper HOP


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Luv this angle !!! Wish I woulda' got it like 'dat



~SCORT~ said:


> Carl Casper Louisville KY 2012


What a great capture; especially of Norma !!! 
That's one to isolate Pinky & Norma in color & turn all else B&W !!! 



~SCORT~ said:


> Casper HOP



Well hands down homegurl !!! I got a lot to learn from you & much catching up to do !!! :worship:


----------



## ~SCORT~ (Sep 9, 2009)

Here ya go :thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Great pics, Mrs. C!


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

~SCORT~ said:


> Here ya go :thumbsup:




I knew it !!! That's one of the best !!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

That's perfect lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Can I hijack that pic lol.


----------



## ~SCORT~ (Sep 9, 2009)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Can I hijack that pic lol.


Absolutely


----------



## ~SCORT~ (Sep 9, 2009)

rivman said:


> Great pics, Mrs. C!


Thank ya sir :thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

~SCORT~ said:


> Casper HOP


NICE PICS :h5:


----------



## Gee-Gee (May 18, 2012)

~SCORT~ said:


> Casper HOP


:thumbsup:


----------

